# Methadone miracle?What the heck?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

spasman Senior Member Member # 12277 posted 02-29-2004 12:31 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Sound good,i crave narcotic,opium tincture or methadone...Here what i found in pain,bloating...










































Author Topic: Ask for Methadone, screw everything else Dan the Man Junior Member Member # 24242 posted 02-18-2004 10:13 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------For several years I have been suffering from severe IBS both C and D. Laid up on the weekends, no energy. Went to the doctor and he put me on the same reg, antispasmodics, antianxiety and antidepression. After 1 year of his bull****, I finally decided to try methadone. This is available to me from my roommate who suffers from chronic pain. As Bkitts posted on 10-1-03, even though the person suffered from fibro she reported relief from IBS as well. I can tell you that I take 10 mg in the AM and it usually last for 24 hours, I have normal bowel movements and bloating is a thing of the past. I'm not worried about tolerance because methadone has been studied for over 60 years and you really don't build up one like you do with vicodin. I tried vicodin and norco, with only temporary relief. I'm telling all of you, you want out of your hell, scream at your doctor for a prescription of methadone. For some strange reason (one that needs study) it corrects the colon operation and no I don't get constipated. I have normal BM now and my roommate is gracious enough to keep a steady supply of the drug for me (for free, he really saw the torture I was going through). I've been down the bentyl, librax, gas-x, high fiber, bull**** road and methadone was like a miracle drug. The only screwed up thing is that it's a schedule II narcotic, but there is no "high" associated with it. I operate more normal now than I did before with the different "antispasmodic" bs. I'd say go to your doctor right now, scream for a methadone prescription and see what happens.Yeah, yeah, methadone is for herion addicts but now a days they are actually finding different uses for it. It's highly effective in pain management and soon they will probably discover that it promotes proper bowel regulation for those who suffer from IBS. Just give it a shot, print this out and take it to your doctor. Just ask him or her, what do we have to lose?Cheers! An ex-IBSer! --------------------"Life is too important to be taken seriously"--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: CA | Registered: Feb 2004 | IP: Logged | joanofarc Senior Member Member # 5735 posted 02-21-2004 06:50 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------hmmmm - i'm curious if this has a similar operation as naltrexone. can anyone smarter than me do some research? --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: san francisco, ca | Registered: Jan 2001 | IP: Logged | joanofarc Senior Member Member # 5735 posted 02-21-2004 06:58 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------so Naltrexone and Methadone are BOTH used to treat heroin addiction and we already know that Naltrexone is indicated in helping with IBS symptoms and is currently being tested for use against IBS - but I never thought it was a narcotic??? I really want to know if these drugs work in the same fashion, if they are addicting or dangerous. Buprenorphine was also listed as a safer alternative to methadone and naltrexone for treating H-addiction - wonder if that would have IBS potential as well? --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: san francisco, ca | Registered: Jan 2001 | IP: Logged | --------------------247 Trapped gas,slow low bowel motility or altered motility,hypoglycemea,unstable stools...Do you have the same?--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: canada | Registered: May 2002 | IP: Logged |


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I never heard a quick fix like that.I just send an e-mail to Dan the man to know more.He only have one post here.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I never heard a quick fix like that.I just send an e-mail to Dan the man to know more.He only have one post here.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I would run as fast as I could away from Methadone. My brother's ex girlfriend was a Vicodin (pain killer) addict not for pain either. She ordered them off the internet. She went on Methadone to ween off... as do Heroin addicts. Then they become addicted to Methadone. She never wanted to ween off of it. She had to go to a clinic with Heroin addicts to get a medicine cup of Methadone over an hour away in the ghetto....every morning. It took precedent over her kids. If they missed the bus she would take them there with her and they wouldn't make school. She had to have it everyday. You could walk out of the clinic and spit your Methadone dose into a cup and sell it on the street. People are meant to ween off of Methadone eventually but the clinics don't push it and people usually aren't willing to do it. Maybe for an addict as I am sure it is safer than using a dirty needle but my personal opinion says don't even waste your time on this so called miracle for IBS. Maybe where Dan lives his doctor can prescribe it. But after what I've seen I wouldn't touch the stuff. Then again I wouldn't touch pain killers either as I have seen plenty get addicted to those. To me it's like taking Heroin for your pain.That's what Kurt Cobain did, and it killed his pain alright.I also find it odd when someone only posts once. PS- In answer to your signature, I too have hypoglycemia and the whole IBS C deal.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I would run as fast as I could away from Methadone. My brother's ex girlfriend was a Vicodin (pain killer) addict not for pain either. She ordered them off the internet. She went on Methadone to ween off... as do Heroin addicts. Then they become addicted to Methadone. She never wanted to ween off of it. She had to go to a clinic with Heroin addicts to get a medicine cup of Methadone over an hour away in the ghetto....every morning. It took precedent over her kids. If they missed the bus she would take them there with her and they wouldn't make school. She had to have it everyday. You could walk out of the clinic and spit your Methadone dose into a cup and sell it on the street. People are meant to ween off of Methadone eventually but the clinics don't push it and people usually aren't willing to do it. Maybe for an addict as I am sure it is safer than using a dirty needle but my personal opinion says don't even waste your time on this so called miracle for IBS. Maybe where Dan lives his doctor can prescribe it. But after what I've seen I wouldn't touch the stuff. Then again I wouldn't touch pain killers either as I have seen plenty get addicted to those. To me it's like taking Heroin for your pain.That's what Kurt Cobain did, and it killed his pain alright.I also find it odd when someone only posts once. PS- In answer to your signature, I too have hypoglycemia and the whole IBS C deal.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

yeah but "Dan the man" and his friend(which i track the topic)does not suffered from addiction.Some people are scared of these drug without to be sure that is addictive.I just hope that there is no side effects.I want a cure!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

yeah but "Dan the man" and his friend(which i track the topic)does not suffered from addiction.Some people are scared of these drug without to be sure that is addictive.I just hope that there is no side effects.I want a cure!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I agree that it sucks when the member post one and go away.I'm asking me where they found Methadone,i heard that only the drug store affiliated with addicts clinics have that.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I agree that it sucks when the member post one and go away.I'm asking me where they found Methadone,i heard that only the drug store affiliated with addicts clinics have that.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I saw on tv a guy who was on opioid for his back pain and that change is life.He dosen't feel addict and can enjoy life.Some doc seems to be scared of opoids and they maybe are not on the rigth tract.Maybe that why they become doctor,they are scared of anything or beeing poor.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I saw on tv a guy who was on opioid for his back pain and that change is life.He dosen't feel addict and can enjoy life.Some doc seems to be scared of opoids and they maybe are not on the rigth tract.Maybe that why they become doctor,they are scared of anything or beeing poor.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I h8 ibs,maybe your ex-brother girlfriend dosen't have the control of her body.I just want to get rid of the pain,not destroying myself!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I h8 ibs,maybe your ex-brother girlfriend dosen't have the control of her body.I just want to get rid of the pain,not destroying myself!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Maybe that why they become doctor,they are scared of anything or beeing poor.I should said scared or everything...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Maybe that why they become doctor,they are scared of anything or beeing poor.I should said scared or everything...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I tract the the Dan friend here is his topic(he post 500 times before that)bkitts Senior Member Member # 777 posted 10-01-2003 06:19 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Just wanted to say hello to all. I haven't been posting for over a year. I got on Methadone and never had pain anymore. BUT, I've been off for 5 weeks. Tolerance, I have a HIGH one!!! I may go back on it though. I had energy, no pain, no fibro problems, etc... Just the 2 hour drive to and from work in Atlanta traffic, and being a Sytems Manager in Information Technology, THAT kept me so stressed. Well, Now I'm not working. Looking for a layed back low paying job, Home Depot is looking better. Any old timers still around? I know Eric has to be on here. Hey ERIC!!! Starting those IBS tapes today, I never complete anything.God bless You all!!!--------------------Breck "Chronic Pain""His strength is made perfect in my weakness"--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Empire State of the South | Registered: Jun 99 | IP: Logged | NancyCat Senior Member Member # 957 posted 10-01-2003 07:03 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Hi Breck-I remember you from a few years back. Glad that you were getting some relief from pain. The pain aspect of IBS (I alternate from D and C)has always been the worst thing for me, I am having some sucess (pain is down from a 10 to a 4-5) on elavil but it took a long time and doesnt always work so well, but it is an improvement. I should take a listen to Mikes tapes again myself. Currently my stress level is tolerable EXCEPT when I have to be liscensed driver for my 16 year old son. Now thats stress!!! Good to hear from you --------------------Nancy--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I tract the the Dan friend here is his topic(he post 500 times before that)bkitts Senior Member Member # 777 posted 10-01-2003 06:19 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Just wanted to say hello to all. I haven't been posting for over a year. I got on Methadone and never had pain anymore. BUT, I've been off for 5 weeks. Tolerance, I have a HIGH one!!! I may go back on it though. I had energy, no pain, no fibro problems, etc... Just the 2 hour drive to and from work in Atlanta traffic, and being a Sytems Manager in Information Technology, THAT kept me so stressed. Well, Now I'm not working. Looking for a layed back low paying job, Home Depot is looking better. Any old timers still around? I know Eric has to be on here. Hey ERIC!!! Starting those IBS tapes today, I never complete anything.God bless You all!!!--------------------Breck "Chronic Pain""His strength is made perfect in my weakness"--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Empire State of the South | Registered: Jun 99 | IP: Logged | NancyCat Senior Member Member # 957 posted 10-01-2003 07:03 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Hi Breck-I remember you from a few years back. Glad that you were getting some relief from pain. The pain aspect of IBS (I alternate from D and C)has always been the worst thing for me, I am having some sucess (pain is down from a 10 to a 4-5) on elavil but it took a long time and doesnt always work so well, but it is an improvement. I should take a listen to Mikes tapes again myself. Currently my stress level is tolerable EXCEPT when I have to be liscensed driver for my 16 year old son. Now thats stress!!! Good to hear from you --------------------Nancy--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Spasman,I'm glad to see he posted more than once. When someone posts just once its sketchy to me, but since he is a regular member I take his word. Personally I don't think I am going to do the Methadone route if it becomes an option, just because as I said I am skeptical about pain killers also but my IBS is bad..but bearable while others have a really tough time...and for those with D who worry about an accident in public and all of that perhaps it will be their miracle as well. True I suppose addictive personalities are more prone to become addicted and pardon what I say but his exgirlfriend was a real mess and did everything bad in excess.I just worry that being on it regularly for IBS might cause an addiction. Many who have been on pain killers long term become addicted, but I guess there are a lot of factors involved. I saw how it was for me to quit smoking...so I think I probably would have an easy tendency to become addicted to it, while there are people out there who can smoke a few here and there...I guess they have more self control and could handle something that could potentially become addictive. I agree, I've only heard of clinics giving it out as well, but perhaps that is only in addiction cases. Not sure.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Spasman,I'm glad to see he posted more than once. When someone posts just once its sketchy to me, but since he is a regular member I take his word. Personally I don't think I am going to do the Methadone route if it becomes an option, just because as I said I am skeptical about pain killers also but my IBS is bad..but bearable while others have a really tough time...and for those with D who worry about an accident in public and all of that perhaps it will be their miracle as well. True I suppose addictive personalities are more prone to become addicted and pardon what I say but his exgirlfriend was a real mess and did everything bad in excess.I just worry that being on it regularly for IBS might cause an addiction. Many who have been on pain killers long term become addicted, but I guess there are a lot of factors involved. I saw how it was for me to quit smoking...so I think I probably would have an easy tendency to become addicted to it, while there are people out there who can smoke a few here and there...I guess they have more self control and could handle something that could potentially become addictive. I agree, I've only heard of clinics giving it out as well, but perhaps that is only in addiction cases. Not sure.


----------



## Vicam (Feb 26, 2004)

I found an article about this on the web, it's pretty hard to understand but it has some interesting points for those who want to check it out: http://opioids.com/misc/irritablebowel.html I think one of the main points with using these types of drugs with IBS, is that if they're used properly and genuinely needed, you shouldn't become addicted in the same way that people who are taking them "recreationally" do...but you would sure want to be careful.


----------



## Vicam (Feb 26, 2004)

I found an article about this on the web, it's pretty hard to understand but it has some interesting points for those who want to check it out: http://opioids.com/misc/irritablebowel.html I think one of the main points with using these types of drugs with IBS, is that if they're used properly and genuinely needed, you shouldn't become addicted in the same way that people who are taking them "recreationally" do...but you would sure want to be careful.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

We all want to get rid of the pain IBS gives us but one thing that really would concern me is that Dan the Man is being supplied Methadone by his room mate! What happens if this room mate no longer can supply him? Or his Dr will not give him a prescription for it? Would he then go down the road of buying it off the streets?No one thinks they will become addicted when they start drinking or smoking but many do.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

We all want to get rid of the pain IBS gives us but one thing that really would concern me is that Dan the Man is being supplied Methadone by his room mate! What happens if this room mate no longer can supply him? Or his Dr will not give him a prescription for it? Would he then go down the road of buying it off the streets?No one thinks they will become addicted when they start drinking or smoking but many do.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Another experience who show the benefits of opoidsI had a really bad virus who stop my bowel activity and make swell one of my knees badly.I was in terrible total pain.I went to the E.R. and after i wait for several hours they shoot me with morphine.It was a godsend!!!My hell was over and i was very surprise that my bowel take a normal move again.Instant relief!!!Of course the dose was high and i was extremely smooth.BUT MY PAINFUL CONSTIPATION WAS RELEIVE INSTANLY!It is like if my bowel was craving that for a long time.I want this relief again but i do not need high dose.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Another experience who show the benefits of opoidsI had a really bad virus who stop my bowel activity and make swell one of my knees badly.I was in terrible total pain.I went to the E.R. and after i wait for several hours they shoot me with morphine.It was a godsend!!!My hell was over and i was very surprise that my bowel take a normal move again.Instant relief!!!Of course the dose was high and i was extremely smooth.BUT MY PAINFUL CONSTIPATION WAS RELEIVE INSTANLY!It is like if my bowel was craving that for a long time.I want this relief again but i do not need high dose.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Don't bother me about addiction,read that,pain expert will explain you. http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...e/1/T/CFIDS_FM/ Immodium have opioids in it and no one is addicted to it.But that's not this kind of drug who can help me,i don't have diarrhea.I need a pain specialist to find me the rigth drug.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Don't bother me about addiction,read that,pain expert will explain you. http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...e/1/T/CFIDS_FM/ Immodium have opioids in it and no one is addicted to it.But that's not this kind of drug who can help me,i don't have diarrhea.I need a pain specialist to find me the rigth drug.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I just find a new drug research who seems to workwith opioids!Check this out! http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...e/1/T/CFIDS_FM/


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I just find a new drug research who seems to workwith opioids!Check this out! http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...e/1/T/CFIDS_FM/


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Now,the news about pain therapeutics,their ibs drugs is on cl.trial in the USA.here the link: http://www.paintrials.com/pti901.html


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Now,the news about pain therapeutics,their ibs drugs is on cl.trial in the USA.here the link: http://www.paintrials.com/pti901.html


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Ok,the drug pain therapeutics is testing is NALTREXONE IN LOW DOSE.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Ok,the drug pain therapeutics is testing is NALTREXONE IN LOW DOSE.


----------



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

You know, now that I think back a few months...I had a colonoscopy because of my problems, of course they found nothing, but the interestng part is that before my procedure they gave me something to calm me down because I was really not wanting to be there, and my heartrate was very fast. The doc admitted he couldnt put me under completely because of this, but said he was gonna give me something to help with the discomfort. It didnt at the time, it was a ****ty experience to say the least. But after reading the posts, I recollect a few days after the procedure as symptom free, the first in 6 months. I dont know what he gave me, or the potency, and I cant presume to think it was why my symptoms eased. But maybe there is something worth exploring....


----------



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

You know, now that I think back a few months...I had a colonoscopy because of my problems, of course they found nothing, but the interestng part is that before my procedure they gave me something to calm me down because I was really not wanting to be there, and my heartrate was very fast. The doc admitted he couldnt put me under completely because of this, but said he was gonna give me something to help with the discomfort. It didnt at the time, it was a ****ty experience to say the least. But after reading the posts, I recollect a few days after the procedure as symptom free, the first in 6 months. I dont know what he gave me, or the potency, and I cant presume to think it was why my symptoms eased. But maybe there is something worth exploring....


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Can you tell us clearly what happen to you?I'm lost in your comment 176...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Can you tell us clearly what happen to you?I'm lost in your comment 176...


----------



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

pre colonoscopy, I suffered from IBS-D, burning and cramping after every meal ( before I got on my elimination diet), bloating, distention on the right side of my abdomen,heart palpations, and evidently chronic halatosis; although, that may be me, not the IBS..After the procedure, EVERY symptom went away, bloating went away, I could eat anything, drink a beer, with no reactions at all!! I dont recall what the doc gave me to help as far as a painkiller. But for a few days I was normal. And if Methadone might help me live a normal life, I would consider it. Many, many, many people take meds they need to get by their entire lives. If a painkiller can be safe and effective, that really needs to be considered by people with IBS. I hope my answer is clear....


----------



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

pre colonoscopy, I suffered from IBS-D, burning and cramping after every meal ( before I got on my elimination diet), bloating, distention on the right side of my abdomen,heart palpations, and evidently chronic halatosis; although, that may be me, not the IBS..After the procedure, EVERY symptom went away, bloating went away, I could eat anything, drink a beer, with no reactions at all!! I dont recall what the doc gave me to help as far as a painkiller. But for a few days I was normal. And if Methadone might help me live a normal life, I would consider it. Many, many, many people take meds they need to get by their entire lives. If a painkiller can be safe and effective, that really needs to be considered by people with IBS. I hope my answer is clear....


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What is methadone,what are the side effects?Here the infos: http://www.whitehousedrugpolicy.gov/public...tsht/methadone/


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What is methadone,what are the side effects?Here the infos: http://www.whitehousedrugpolicy.gov/public...tsht/methadone/


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

na,maybe your bowel was empty after that.But you probably experience a revenge few days after.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

na,maybe your bowel was empty after that.But you probably experience a revenge few days after.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

i'm interested in teh link between naltrexone and methadone. naltrexone taken at low doses, if effective, would be safer i'm sure than methadone. i agree, i would not be taking methadone as it is addictive and no matter what people think, addiction is much worse than ibs. anyway, i am very interested in the link between the opiod type drugs and ibs. i think the fact that they seem to help with bloating, says a lot, and perhaps we should concentrate on this rather than serotonin type drugs which aren't so effective.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

i'm interested in teh link between naltrexone and methadone. naltrexone taken at low doses, if effective, would be safer i'm sure than methadone. i agree, i would not be taking methadone as it is addictive and no matter what people think, addiction is much worse than ibs. anyway, i am very interested in the link between the opiod type drugs and ibs. i think the fact that they seem to help with bloating, says a lot, and perhaps we should concentrate on this rather than serotonin type drugs which aren't so effective.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Methadone at 120 of the usual dose like Naltrexone should not cause any problems.I think the problem is how to get it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Methadone at 120 of the usual dose like Naltrexone should not cause any problems.I think the problem is how to get it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would be somewhat concerned about the addiction with Methadone, based only on what I recently heard on NPR with a couple of former heroin addicts that are on methadone.Apparently it is more addictive than the heroin was, and the withdrawl off of methadone once you become addicted makes the withdrawl from heroin look like a picnic.If you wanted the methadone route, I suspect that ANY opiate would do the same amount of good for diarrhea and pain (as long as you don't get a condition where the narcotics sensitize the gut) so Codiene or any of the much more easily obtained opiates should be probably tried way before going on methadone.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would be somewhat concerned about the addiction with Methadone, based only on what I recently heard on NPR with a couple of former heroin addicts that are on methadone.Apparently it is more addictive than the heroin was, and the withdrawl off of methadone once you become addicted makes the withdrawl from heroin look like a picnic.If you wanted the methadone route, I suspect that ANY opiate would do the same amount of good for diarrhea and pain (as long as you don't get a condition where the narcotics sensitize the gut) so Codiene or any of the much more easily obtained opiates should be probably tried way before going on methadone.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Dan e-mail to me.I take 10 mg in the AM, no bloating, cramping or pain, normal BM's.Besides there is no "high" associated with methadone. It has been usedfor years as for heroin but now more and more pain management doc's aregoing to it because of the fact that it doesn't cause tolerance and hasa good lasting effect, for pain that is. Just ask him to allow aprescription of 30 10mg tabs for a month and report back to him.I'd don't think there is a "cure" for IBS, just when it gets really bad,methadone works the best and has no ill side effects. It's veryeffective in making the smooth muscles relax and allows normalfunctioning of the gastric system. Just ask your doc to give it a shotand try it for 30 days.I take it in the AM and I do it consistently, I've got no more bloating(Gas-X is a joke) and pain is a thing of the past. When I do have a BM,normal with no pain before or after. It just works. Not a cure but aneffective treatment.P.S. Have you tried Dicetel? And did that help any?Hope that helps,Dan


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Dan e-mail to me.I take 10 mg in the AM, no bloating, cramping or pain, normal BM's.Besides there is no "high" associated with methadone. It has been usedfor years as for heroin but now more and more pain management doc's aregoing to it because of the fact that it doesn't cause tolerance and hasa good lasting effect, for pain that is. Just ask him to allow aprescription of 30 10mg tabs for a month and report back to him.I'd don't think there is a "cure" for IBS, just when it gets really bad,methadone works the best and has no ill side effects. It's veryeffective in making the smooth muscles relax and allows normalfunctioning of the gastric system. Just ask your doc to give it a shotand try it for 30 days.I take it in the AM and I do it consistently, I've got no more bloating(Gas-X is a joke) and pain is a thing of the past. When I do have a BM,normal with no pain before or after. It just works. Not a cure but aneffective treatment.P.S. Have you tried Dicetel? And did that help any?Hope that helps,Dan


----------



## Johanna Lytton (Jan 29, 2003)

I wouldnt use it - even at a low dose you are introducing an addictive substance into your body and if you take it for a prolonged period there are going to be issues with coming off it even if you run out of pills - IBS + withdrawal no thanks.


----------



## Johanna Lytton (Jan 29, 2003)

I wouldnt use it - even at a low dose you are introducing an addictive substance into your body and if you take it for a prolonged period there are going to be issues with coming off it even if you run out of pills - IBS + withdrawal no thanks.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The addiction of the opioids seems to me and others experts a false fear.My patience have beenabuse by ibs since 8 years.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The addiction of the opioids seems to me and others experts a false fear.My patience have beenabuse by ibs since 8 years.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Fot those who are stubborn about the addiction issue ignore the fact that ibs is created by sensitivity and pain.When every options have failed,the pain relief can offer a normal life.The pain managent have nothing to do with addiction.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Fot those who are stubborn about the addiction issue ignore the fact that ibs is created by sensitivity and pain.When every options have failed,the pain relief can offer a normal life.The pain managent have nothing to do with addiction.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

here is those who use anti-addicts drug forum http://atwatchdog.org/forums/viewforum.php?f=2


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

here is those who use anti-addicts drug forum http://atwatchdog.org/forums/viewforum.php?f=2


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I SWIM AGAIST THE WAVES,TOMMOROW I WILL SEE A TOXICOLOGIST TO GET NALTEXONE AND METHADONE PRESCRIPTION.I will not let ibs control my life no more,i willtake one of these medication at low dose.I don't know which drug or how much but i will take but the toxicologist know these drugs well.He probably prescribe them to addict.In my case,the subject is not addiction but pain management.Apparently,Naltrexone (.5mg) have some good results in the current clinical trial.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I SWIM AGAIST THE WAVES,TOMMOROW I WILL SEE A TOXICOLOGIST TO GET NALTEXONE AND METHADONE PRESCRIPTION.I will not let ibs control my life no more,i willtake one of these medication at low dose.I don't know which drug or how much but i will take but the toxicologist know these drugs well.He probably prescribe them to addict.In my case,the subject is not addiction but pain management.Apparently,Naltrexone (.5mg) have some good results in the current clinical trial.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

> quote:I SWIM AGAIST THE WAVES,TOMMOROW I WILL SEE A TOXICOLOGIST TO GET NALTEXONE AND METHADONE PRESCRIPTION.


Be carfull youngman


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

> quote:I SWIM AGAIST THE WAVES,TOMMOROW I WILL SEE A TOXICOLOGIST TO GET NALTEXONE AND METHADONE PRESCRIPTION.


Be carfull youngman


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do understand that .5mg is 15000 of one gram?Dosen't sound risky at all.







No one experience side effects in the Naltrexone studies.







Maybe not a cure,but total relief!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do understand that .5mg is 15000 of one gram?Dosen't sound risky at all.







No one experience side effects in the Naltrexone studies.







Maybe not a cure,but total relief!


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

> quoteo understand that .5mg is 15000 of one gram?


First mistake.5 mg is half mg or 1/2 mgone mg = 1/1000 gm1/2 X 1/1000 = 1/2000 not 1/5000mgThis is 2.5 times as what you thought.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

> quoteo understand that .5mg is 15000 of one gram?


First mistake.5 mg is half mg or 1/2 mgone mg = 1/1000 gm1/2 X 1/1000 = 1/2000 not 1/5000mgThis is 2.5 times as what you thought.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do you know that ibs have terrible side effect?Hypoglycemea,head aches,suicidal tought(i wonder what is the rate of ibs sufferer who killed themself),back pain,hernia(ouch),probably cancer,gas intoxication,fybromyalgia,GERD......Do you want more?For me it think that's enough.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do you know that ibs have terrible side effect?Hypoglycemea,head aches,suicidal tought(i wonder what is the rate of ibs sufferer who killed themself),back pain,hernia(ouch),probably cancer,gas intoxication,fybromyalgia,GERD......Do you want more?For me it think that's enough.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

12000 ok but you quote me at 15000mg,i had no mg there!Beautylover i don't think you can reply all the facts that i can send.I'm ibs aware.Most people good with math are not so good in manual good.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

12000 ok but you quote me at 15000mg,i had no mg there!Beautylover i don't think you can reply all the facts that i can send.I'm ibs aware.Most people good with math are not so good in manual good.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Kmottus quotes:If you wanted the methadone route, I suspect that ANY opiate would do the same amount of good for diarrhea and pain (as long as you don't get a condition where the narcotics sensitize the gut) so Codiene or any of the much more easily obtained opiates should be probably tried way before going on methadone.K.Do you think about amphracet or think like that?This kill me and i include all anti-inflammatoriesdrug.I think anti-inflammatori drug and methadone dosen't have the same ingredients







.I don't know what the heck with anti-inflammatory drug but they are hell.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Kmottus quotes:If you wanted the methadone route, I suspect that ANY opiate would do the same amount of good for diarrhea and pain (as long as you don't get a condition where the narcotics sensitize the gut) so Codiene or any of the much more easily obtained opiates should be probably tried way before going on methadone.K.Do you think about amphracet or think like that?This kill me and i include all anti-inflammatoriesdrug.I think anti-inflammatori drug and methadone dosen't have the same ingredients







.I don't know what the heck with anti-inflammatory drug but they are hell.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I just talk to a pharmacist and she told me that anti-inflammatory have nothing to do with Methadone and naltrexone.The ingredient are not the same.I'm happy about that and it confirm what i thank about that.ANTI-INFLAMMATORY DRUGS CAUSE IBS AND OPIOIDS IN LOW DOSES APPARENTLY STOP THE IBS SYMPTOMS .


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I just talk to a pharmacist and she told me that anti-inflammatory have nothing to do with Methadone and naltrexone.The ingredient are not the same.I'm happy about that and it confirm what i thank about that.ANTI-INFLAMMATORY DRUGS CAUSE IBS AND OPIOIDS IN LOW DOSES APPARENTLY STOP THE IBS SYMPTOMS .


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

I seriously DOUBT that any good MD will be handing out RX's for methadone for IBS any time soon. Methadone is a schedule 2 narcotic used for addiction, and is under lock in key in pharmacies. It has the potential of being abused, and there are no indications for using it for IBS. As for the roomate acting like his own little pharmacy, it is against federal law to give out narcotics to people it wasn't prescribed for. Pretty stupid thing to do in my eyes.


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

I seriously DOUBT that any good MD will be handing out RX's for methadone for IBS any time soon. Methadone is a schedule 2 narcotic used for addiction, and is under lock in key in pharmacies. It has the potential of being abused, and there are no indications for using it for IBS. As for the roomate acting like his own little pharmacy, it is against federal law to give out narcotics to people it wasn't prescribed for. Pretty stupid thing to do in my eyes.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

> quote:Beautylover i don't think you can reply all the facts that i can send.


may be tru, but I can google, and post URLs, that will not make me feel proud.


> quote:Most people good with math are not so good in manual good.


I just heard that they found past water in Mars Maybe you should go there.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

> quote:Beautylover i don't think you can reply all the facts that i can send.


may be tru, but I can google, and post URLs, that will not make me feel proud.


> quote:Most people good with math are not so good in manual good.


I just heard that they found past water in Mars Maybe you should go there.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Here is a some infomation on Methadone that is written in a peer reviewed journal: Hospital Practice. Chronic Pain: 2. The Case for Opiods.But first a nice little quote from that article about "addiction":"Appropriate use of pain medications can significantly increase the quality of life; inappropriate use invariably decreases it. Taken to the extreme, drug abuse can become drug addiction, a driving force that leads to compulsive, socially inappropriate, or even dangerous behaviors. The overwhelming majority of drug addicts report that their addiction began with recreational drug use. Medical use of opioids is generally not associated with addiction. "The link is: http://www.hosppract.com/issues/2000/09/brook.htm "Methadone and Levorphanol. By virtue of their intrinsically long half-lives, methadone and levorphanol are also useful for treatment of chronic pain. Both have significant nonopioid effects that may contribute to their utility as pain relievers, especially for neuropathic pain. Methadone appears to be a potent N-methyl-D-aspartate (NMDA)-receptor blocker. Levorphanol also has some NMDA inhibitory effect and may, in addition, inhibit reuptake of serotonin and noradrenaline. These drugs are generally reserved for second-line treatment, however, because they are difficult to titrate and have delayed-onset side effects. To control pain effectively, methadone must be administered at intervals (6-8 hr) shorter than its metabolic half-life (15-90 hr). As serum levels of the drug increase, so does the risk of toxicity, primarily sedation. Many U.S. physicians are under the impression that it is illegal to prescribe methadone without a license from the federal government, but that is the case only if methadone is used in a maintenance program for treatment of drug addiction. When prescribed for pain, methadone is subject to the same regulations as other high-potency opioid medications. One practical advantage of methadone and levorphanol is that they are both relatively inexpensive. "


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Here is a some infomation on Methadone that is written in a peer reviewed journal: Hospital Practice. Chronic Pain: 2. The Case for Opiods.But first a nice little quote from that article about "addiction":"Appropriate use of pain medications can significantly increase the quality of life; inappropriate use invariably decreases it. Taken to the extreme, drug abuse can become drug addiction, a driving force that leads to compulsive, socially inappropriate, or even dangerous behaviors. The overwhelming majority of drug addicts report that their addiction began with recreational drug use. Medical use of opioids is generally not associated with addiction. "The link is: http://www.hosppract.com/issues/2000/09/brook.htm "Methadone and Levorphanol. By virtue of their intrinsically long half-lives, methadone and levorphanol are also useful for treatment of chronic pain. Both have significant nonopioid effects that may contribute to their utility as pain relievers, especially for neuropathic pain. Methadone appears to be a potent N-methyl-D-aspartate (NMDA)-receptor blocker. Levorphanol also has some NMDA inhibitory effect and may, in addition, inhibit reuptake of serotonin and noradrenaline. These drugs are generally reserved for second-line treatment, however, because they are difficult to titrate and have delayed-onset side effects. To control pain effectively, methadone must be administered at intervals (6-8 hr) shorter than its metabolic half-life (15-90 hr). As serum levels of the drug increase, so does the risk of toxicity, primarily sedation. Many U.S. physicians are under the impression that it is illegal to prescribe methadone without a license from the federal government, but that is the case only if methadone is used in a maintenance program for treatment of drug addiction. When prescribed for pain, methadone is subject to the same regulations as other high-potency opioid medications. One practical advantage of methadone and levorphanol is that they are both relatively inexpensive. "


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Well, i just arrived from the toxicologist office.They are all the same.He don't want to prescribe me Naltrexone or Methadone because the blue book dosen't mention these applications.What a nerd!!!!!!!!!!I will have to fakes an alcohol addiction to get Naltrexone.I said to me that these drug are opioids antagonist and addictive.He lies!His usuals custumers are addict to everything including Pepsi cola!That influence his nerd judgement.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Well, i just arrived from the toxicologist office.They are all the same.He don't want to prescribe me Naltrexone or Methadone because the blue book dosen't mention these applications.What a nerd!!!!!!!!!!I will have to fakes an alcohol addiction to get Naltrexone.I said to me that these drug are opioids antagonist and addictive.He lies!His usuals custumers are addict to everything including Pepsi cola!That influence his nerd judgement.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I cant imagine anyone needing methadone for IBS..







IBS is very painful and keeps you very limited...but if it is that severe that I would have to live on methadone there has to be something else going on ...


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I cant imagine anyone needing methadone for IBS..







IBS is very painful and keeps you very limited...but if it is that severe that I would have to live on methadone there has to be something else going on ...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Sound good Lauriej:No pain,no addiction,no doctor.I feel that most of the docs are exceed and stay with there old theories of the 70-80's decade.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Sound good Lauriej:No pain,no addiction,no doctor.I feel that most of the docs are exceed and stay with there old theories of the 70-80's decade.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I know an holistic M.D.who probably dosen't bother about the blue book.I will contact him to get my prescrition.I hope that every M.D. can prescribe Naltrexone or Methadone.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I know an holistic M.D.who probably dosen't bother about the blue book.I will contact him to get my prescrition.I hope that every M.D. can prescribe Naltrexone or Methadone.


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

I work in a pharmacy, and you wouldn't believe all the people who are desperate for their narcotics. I would NEVER consider this as a solution for IBS. These people are so desperate that they get themselves arrested. You can't say for sure that you wouldn't get addicted. No one goes into a pharmacy and expects to get addictied to the prescription they are getting!


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

I work in a pharmacy, and you wouldn't believe all the people who are desperate for their narcotics. I would NEVER consider this as a solution for IBS. These people are so desperate that they get themselves arrested. You can't say for sure that you wouldn't get addicted. No one goes into a pharmacy and expects to get addictied to the prescription they are getting!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

These comment have nothing to do with pain compassion Jeanie.Some people are addicted to Pepsi and cigarets,but they continu to sell it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

These comment have nothing to do with pain compassion Jeanie.Some people are addicted to Pepsi and cigarets,but they continu to sell it.


----------



## Johanna Lytton (Jan 29, 2003)

spasman you seem very hostile to people who are only offering their opitions or experiences. We are all trying to get through this - perhaps you should calm down and not get so upset.You dont know if these drugs will work for you - please dont pin your hopes on them - you may be very disapointed.This is just some friendly advice


----------



## Johanna Lytton (Jan 29, 2003)

spasman you seem very hostile to people who are only offering their opitions or experiences. We are all trying to get through this - perhaps you should calm down and not get so upset.You dont know if these drugs will work for you - please dont pin your hopes on them - you may be very disapointed.This is just some friendly advice


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Lauriej,thank you for your post above,i'm impress by the opioids accurates infos.The debate just begin...I'm not hostile at all.I'm just frustrated that some people speculate on theirs prejudices withoutbackround research.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Lauriej,thank you for your post above,i'm impress by the opioids accurates infos.The debate just begin...I'm not hostile at all.I'm just frustrated that some people speculate on theirs prejudices withoutbackround research.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

LaurieJ i put your link again,it is really interesting. http://www.hosppract.com/issues/2000/09/brook.htm Is there anybody who knows the name of the blue book with all the drugs in it?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

LaurieJ i put your link again,it is really interesting. http://www.hosppract.com/issues/2000/09/brook.htm Is there anybody who knows the name of the blue book with all the drugs in it?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

For kmmotus who claims that codeine migth help,EMPRACET IS MY WORST ENNEMY.After a surgery,theM.D. gave me that,it was horrible.I was in convulsion,dry mouth like hell and it was far worst than the pain itself.When i found that it was the Empracet who was doing that effects,i stopped it immediatly.The probably make their clinicals trials with Empracet on very healthy people and that notreflect the reality.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

For kmmotus who claims that codeine migth help,EMPRACET IS MY WORST ENNEMY.After a surgery,theM.D. gave me that,it was horrible.I was in convulsion,dry mouth like hell and it was far worst than the pain itself.When i found that it was the Empracet who was doing that effects,i stopped it immediatly.The probably make their clinicals trials with Empracet on very healthy people and that notreflect the reality.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Johannal,i had a tremendous bowel relief by morphine injection at the E.R. last year.I never had such a relief!!!I have a feeling that gut opiods imbalance migth be a serious scientist breakthrough.I think that this imbalance can be attributed to bad stress,anti-inflammatory drugs,bad habits(smoking,alcohol)and genetics facts.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Johannal,i had a tremendous bowel relief by morphine injection at the E.R. last year.I never had such a relief!!!I have a feeling that gut opiods imbalance migth be a serious scientist breakthrough.I think that this imbalance can be attributed to bad stress,anti-inflammatory drugs,bad habits(smoking,alcohol)and genetics facts.


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

Sorry didn't mean to post and run, but I guess that's what happens when life gets back to normal. You are no longer fixated on what ails you the most. I have been communicating with spasman via email and yet no one else has emailed me.As for addiction because my roommate is on pain management, yes he is physically addicted to the drug. Methadone has a LONG half life in the body, in other words, you don't use it all at once. The liver stores it and I've sometimes gone a day FORGETTING to take 10mg of methadone.Yes, methadone is used for herion addicts, but do you know what they get for a starting dosage, usually between 60 to 120 mg per day. Depending on how long they have been strung out on heroin. For those who think that methadone=vicodin YOU ARE WRONG. Vicodin has a half life of 4 to 6 hours in the body, then you need more. Methadone has a half life of 24-48 hours till you've depleted it. It is stored in the liver, has been one of the most studied pain killers and might have addition uses, it just requires a regualtion body to approve of such use.Because it's such a low dosage, quitting is very easy. I cut a pill in half...take for two weeks..then every other day..then stop. Because it's such a tiny amount the dreaded ADDICTION/WITHDRAWL isn't like that of a herion addiction. It's alot quicker and very benign. So can we compare apples to apples, hmmm?Vicodin or norco and the rest of the tylenol or asprin/hydrocodone treatments are short lived in the body and you have to take it constantly to gain relief. Methadone is once a day for me and I have missed doses with out suffering any grave consequences. In fact, I laugh and go, oops, got an extra pill. I don't go sitting around the bottle, watching a clock and waiting to take my next dose. Really people, asking to try it even though it isn't listed in the PDR (In the US) as a effective use for IBS doesn't mean you instantly become addicted. It's not like herion, one hit and you're addicted.Those who decide to RUN away from methadone or opium based products, go ahead...and stay miserable.I hope this post reaches someone who can do a study on methadone's effectiveness on IBS. Send me a contact and I'll discuss it further with them.Thanks spasman for emailing me and suggest that I post but darn I've been so busy with my life I don't have to run around looking for the next smooth muscle relaxant or #### like that.If you have additional questions, please feel free to email me. I would especially like to talk to anybody in the medical community that can do a study on methadone as a effective treatment for IBS suffers.


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

Sorry didn't mean to post and run, but I guess that's what happens when life gets back to normal. You are no longer fixated on what ails you the most. I have been communicating with spasman via email and yet no one else has emailed me.As for addiction because my roommate is on pain management, yes he is physically addicted to the drug. Methadone has a LONG half life in the body, in other words, you don't use it all at once. The liver stores it and I've sometimes gone a day FORGETTING to take 10mg of methadone.Yes, methadone is used for herion addicts, but do you know what they get for a starting dosage, usually between 60 to 120 mg per day. Depending on how long they have been strung out on heroin. For those who think that methadone=vicodin YOU ARE WRONG. Vicodin has a half life of 4 to 6 hours in the body, then you need more. Methadone has a half life of 24-48 hours till you've depleted it. It is stored in the liver, has been one of the most studied pain killers and might have addition uses, it just requires a regualtion body to approve of such use.Because it's such a low dosage, quitting is very easy. I cut a pill in half...take for two weeks..then every other day..then stop. Because it's such a tiny amount the dreaded ADDICTION/WITHDRAWL isn't like that of a herion addiction. It's alot quicker and very benign. So can we compare apples to apples, hmmm?Vicodin or norco and the rest of the tylenol or asprin/hydrocodone treatments are short lived in the body and you have to take it constantly to gain relief. Methadone is once a day for me and I have missed doses with out suffering any grave consequences. In fact, I laugh and go, oops, got an extra pill. I don't go sitting around the bottle, watching a clock and waiting to take my next dose. Really people, asking to try it even though it isn't listed in the PDR (In the US) as a effective use for IBS doesn't mean you instantly become addicted. It's not like herion, one hit and you're addicted.Those who decide to RUN away from methadone or opium based products, go ahead...and stay miserable.I hope this post reaches someone who can do a study on methadone's effectiveness on IBS. Send me a contact and I'll discuss it further with them.Thanks spasman for emailing me and suggest that I post but darn I've been so busy with my life I don't have to run around looking for the next smooth muscle relaxant or #### like that.If you have additional questions, please feel free to email me. I would especially like to talk to anybody in the medical community that can do a study on methadone as a effective treatment for IBS suffers.


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

The blue book that you are wondering is called the Physicians Desk Reference or PDR.By the way, spasman wondered about any sexual side effects, nope.The only libido problems was when the doc put me on an SSRI (Paxil, Lexapro...the prozac family). Ugh, never again. I've switch to Wellbutrin.


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

The blue book that you are wondering is called the Physicians Desk Reference or PDR.By the way, spasman wondered about any sexual side effects, nope.The only libido problems was when the doc put me on an SSRI (Paxil, Lexapro...the prozac family). Ugh, never again. I've switch to Wellbutrin.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Sorry for those who tried to denied the facts.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Sorry for those who tried to denied the facts.


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

For those of you who are making quick judgement calls regarding methadone use, let me educate you on it.Originally, Methadone was created in Germany during WWII to assist German soldiers withdrawl symptoms from opium abuse.Because of it's effectiveness, it's only intent was to aid addicts.Just recently pain management doctors have rediscovered it for effective pain management. It is non-toxic to the liver (unlike vicodin and Norco with the tylenol combination). But most importantly, the patient doesn't have to take a bucket load of pills to get effective, long lasting pain relief. Yes, it is a narcotic but don't equate narcotics with addiction. Methadone has many unstudy properties, further research is definately warranted.But most importantly, there is no "euphoria" associated with taking the drug. Most people who are addicts are chasing the high (i.e. needing more and more to get that "eupphoric" rush).Like I stated I've consistently been taking 10mg of methadone (well, I forget once in a while, but no big deal). My roommate is happy to help as he understands how people instantly think that he's an addict because of his chronic pain. Friends it's called compassion. I wrote the message out of compassion to help others. I don't consider myself an addict, yes I have to wean off of it but there are other non-narcotic drugs that require weaning as well.So before you are quick to judge, making blanket statements about federal law and "if the pain is so bad." You obviously don't know that besides the addicts euphoria, the analgesic properties and the "curious effect is has on the bowels (why do you think they tell you to eat lots of fiber when taking any type of pain killer, be it schedule 2 or 3). I am just stating that methadone had a very positive reaction, in hopes of stirring debate or perhaps a study regarding this drug to help all of us who suffer. Oh one last thing, yes, after the first couple of days taking methadone there is a little sleepiness so take it at night to get used to it.So before you jump on a soap box and lecture on the evils of addiction, try to use the forum to help other who have IBS, provide solutions not judgements.As for my roommate situation (if he moves out..yadda yadda yadd), I'm thoroughly informed on the drug and how to wean myself off of it, my doctor knows I'm taking it. He would prescribe it but unfortunately the PDR needs to be updated. So please, mine your own business in that regard, talk solutions not smack.


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

For those of you who are making quick judgement calls regarding methadone use, let me educate you on it.Originally, Methadone was created in Germany during WWII to assist German soldiers withdrawl symptoms from opium abuse.Because of it's effectiveness, it's only intent was to aid addicts.Just recently pain management doctors have rediscovered it for effective pain management. It is non-toxic to the liver (unlike vicodin and Norco with the tylenol combination). But most importantly, the patient doesn't have to take a bucket load of pills to get effective, long lasting pain relief. Yes, it is a narcotic but don't equate narcotics with addiction. Methadone has many unstudy properties, further research is definately warranted.But most importantly, there is no "euphoria" associated with taking the drug. Most people who are addicts are chasing the high (i.e. needing more and more to get that "eupphoric" rush).Like I stated I've consistently been taking 10mg of methadone (well, I forget once in a while, but no big deal). My roommate is happy to help as he understands how people instantly think that he's an addict because of his chronic pain. Friends it's called compassion. I wrote the message out of compassion to help others. I don't consider myself an addict, yes I have to wean off of it but there are other non-narcotic drugs that require weaning as well.So before you are quick to judge, making blanket statements about federal law and "if the pain is so bad." You obviously don't know that besides the addicts euphoria, the analgesic properties and the "curious effect is has on the bowels (why do you think they tell you to eat lots of fiber when taking any type of pain killer, be it schedule 2 or 3). I am just stating that methadone had a very positive reaction, in hopes of stirring debate or perhaps a study regarding this drug to help all of us who suffer. Oh one last thing, yes, after the first couple of days taking methadone there is a little sleepiness so take it at night to get used to it.So before you jump on a soap box and lecture on the evils of addiction, try to use the forum to help other who have IBS, provide solutions not judgements.As for my roommate situation (if he moves out..yadda yadda yadd), I'm thoroughly informed on the drug and how to wean myself off of it, my doctor knows I'm taking it. He would prescribe it but unfortunately the PDR needs to be updated. So please, mine your own business in that regard, talk solutions not smack.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Methadone is not an innocent substance One's methadone maintenance dose is another's poison







Please don't tell me I dont know anything about it...Because I know first hand...


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Methadone is not an innocent substance One's methadone maintenance dose is another's poison







Please don't tell me I dont know anything about it...Because I know first hand...


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

> quote:As for my roommate situation (if he moves out..yadda yadda yadd), I'm thoroughly informed on the drug and how to wean myself off of it


What kind of medicine is this?If you can't get it from your rommate you quit.then what?


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

> quote:As for my roommate situation (if he moves out..yadda yadda yadd), I'm thoroughly informed on the drug and how to wean myself off of it


What kind of medicine is this?If you can't get it from your rommate you quit.then what?


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

If methadone works for you and you think you will never become addicted, and you find a doctor who is willing to risk giving it to you, that's fabulous for you. I am just saying I would rather be safe than sorry, I am not willing to take drugs illegally from someone just because they are being compassionate about my pain, and I am not willing to take narcotics every day for the rest of my life. Who prescribed the methadone for you? Your roomate? Is he an MD? Does he/she know the risks of long term use of methadone for IBS? Was there a study done on using methadone for IBS? Is there proof that after taking methadone for year or more that there is no risk of becoming addicted to it? If I could get proof of all these things and it was proved safe for IBS, then fine, I'd feel better about it. But for now I'd rather find a safer alternative. And pepsi and cigarettes are NOT in a cabinet under lock and key in pharmacies, although addictive, it isn't illegal for a roomate to give them to me and a doctor doesn't have to prescibe them to me. Don't compare them with methadone. For the record, I don't smoke, I'm not addicted to Pepsi.


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

If methadone works for you and you think you will never become addicted, and you find a doctor who is willing to risk giving it to you, that's fabulous for you. I am just saying I would rather be safe than sorry, I am not willing to take drugs illegally from someone just because they are being compassionate about my pain, and I am not willing to take narcotics every day for the rest of my life. Who prescribed the methadone for you? Your roomate? Is he an MD? Does he/she know the risks of long term use of methadone for IBS? Was there a study done on using methadone for IBS? Is there proof that after taking methadone for year or more that there is no risk of becoming addicted to it? If I could get proof of all these things and it was proved safe for IBS, then fine, I'd feel better about it. But for now I'd rather find a safer alternative. And pepsi and cigarettes are NOT in a cabinet under lock and key in pharmacies, although addictive, it isn't illegal for a roomate to give them to me and a doctor doesn't have to prescibe them to me. Don't compare them with methadone. For the record, I don't smoke, I'm not addicted to Pepsi.


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

This wasn't encouraging. Read the part about the jail time. http://www.napa.ufl.edu/2002news/methadone.htm


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

This wasn't encouraging. Read the part about the jail time. http://www.napa.ufl.edu/2002news/methadone.htm


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

ï¿½Many of these defendants probably donï¿½t consider themselves drug dealers just because they split a prescription with somebody, but they end up in that legal posture,ï¿½ he said. In Florida, illegal sale of a single methadone pill is a second-degree felony, punishable by up to 15 years in prison.Dan the Man, something for your compassionate roommate to think about.


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

ï¿½Many of these defendants probably donï¿½t consider themselves drug dealers just because they split a prescription with somebody, but they end up in that legal posture,ï¿½ he said. In Florida, illegal sale of a single methadone pill is a second-degree felony, punishable by up to 15 years in prison.Dan the Man, something for your compassionate roommate to think about.


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

Sweetheart if you read my post, that exactly why I posted it. I'm hoping that someone in the medical community can read and get a grant to study low dosage methadone for treatment of IBS.Jeez, my apologies go back to your cramping bloating hersey squirts lifestyle. If I'm an "addict" BFD! Addicts don't know how to come off of their drug. They require it daily and search it out. Apparently you haven't finished reading my post or read what you want.And for those who find one word lines stating that they are not going to take the poison..because they know first hand..type a little more and give us something to go on. Making blankets statements just because your are superior to the rest without citing evidence is irrelevant.I'm not tell you all to take methadone, I just found something that works effectively. I went through the same routinue as you all did. I wanted my life back, I'm not high, nor an addict, I've got my life back.As I asked again, please keep the forum on methadone (low dosage) as a possible treatment. For those who don't want to be "addict" we aren't sitting in front of your face shoving a pill down your throat. In regards to the laws JeanieK, I'll take my chance but you're words aren't going to stop me.As for Ms. emote Ohnometo, blah blah blah..single sentence rhetoric without proof is waste bin material.Ciao


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

Sweetheart if you read my post, that exactly why I posted it. I'm hoping that someone in the medical community can read and get a grant to study low dosage methadone for treatment of IBS.Jeez, my apologies go back to your cramping bloating hersey squirts lifestyle. If I'm an "addict" BFD! Addicts don't know how to come off of their drug. They require it daily and search it out. Apparently you haven't finished reading my post or read what you want.And for those who find one word lines stating that they are not going to take the poison..because they know first hand..type a little more and give us something to go on. Making blankets statements just because your are superior to the rest without citing evidence is irrelevant.I'm not tell you all to take methadone, I just found something that works effectively. I went through the same routinue as you all did. I wanted my life back, I'm not high, nor an addict, I've got my life back.As I asked again, please keep the forum on methadone (low dosage) as a possible treatment. For those who don't want to be "addict" we aren't sitting in front of your face shoving a pill down your throat. In regards to the laws JeanieK, I'll take my chance but you're words aren't going to stop me.As for Ms. emote Ohnometo, blah blah blah..single sentence rhetoric without proof is waste bin material.Ciao


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

From Jeannie link:But others occur when the drug is used recreationally for its euphoric, long-lasting high, often by patients who go ï¿½doctor shoppingï¿½ to obtain multiple prescriptions. Deaths also can occur when individuals borrow pills from others for pain medication and accidentally overdose.This problematic have nothing to do with pain management.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

From Jeannie link:But others occur when the drug is used recreationally for its euphoric, long-lasting high, often by patients who go ï¿½doctor shoppingï¿½ to obtain multiple prescriptions. Deaths also can occur when individuals borrow pills from others for pain medication and accidentally overdose.This problematic have nothing to do with pain management.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks i take it like an additionnals infos.I understand yours fears,but i cannot suffer like that all the time.If it's needed,i will see a pain specialist to go on with Methadone.I just saw on the main page that someone post;codeine make ibs worst.Of course,and all yourfriendly docs still poison you.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks i take it like an additionnals infos.I understand yours fears,but i cannot suffer like that all the time.If it's needed,i will see a pain specialist to go on with Methadone.I just saw on the main page that someone post;codeine make ibs worst.Of course,and all yourfriendly docs still poison you.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Even if i never use Methadone,IT CAN'T BE WORST THAN CODEINE,poor world...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Even if i never use Methadone,IT CAN'T BE WORST THAN CODEINE,poor world...


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

Dan the man, are you crabby? I didn't mean to make you mad! I just want people to know that before their compassionate roomate offers them a schedule II narcotic, they should think twice since it is a felony. Good luck on getting an MD to read your nasty posts and starting up a study because of it, you are gonna need it. It will take a lot of convincing to get them to do a study with such a potent drug "sweetheart"! Have a lovely, crampfee, bloat free, hershey squirts free day! By the way, agitation is a side effect of methadone. Interesting.


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

Dan the man, are you crabby? I didn't mean to make you mad! I just want people to know that before their compassionate roomate offers them a schedule II narcotic, they should think twice since it is a felony. Good luck on getting an MD to read your nasty posts and starting up a study because of it, you are gonna need it. It will take a lot of convincing to get them to do a study with such a potent drug "sweetheart"! Have a lovely, crampfee, bloat free, hershey squirts free day! By the way, agitation is a side effect of methadone. Interesting.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Ok Jeannie,just continu to contribute honestly to my topic.Dan was just naturally upset by what you said,it was offending.If you have a real ibs you should not comment like that.If nobody take a chance,we will suffer longer.The best discovery have been found by mistake.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Ok Jeannie,just continu to contribute honestly to my topic.Dan was just naturally upset by what you said,it was offending.If you have a real ibs you should not comment like that.If nobody take a chance,we will suffer longer.The best discovery have been found by mistake.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The goal here is not to fight against each others but to find relief and if we are very stubborn,a cure.It is a war for me.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The goal here is not to fight against each others but to find relief and if we are very stubborn,a cure.It is a war for me.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

I also want to put my two cents worth as far as taking narcotics every day for life. Basically that is my situation: I have been on narcotic pain meds 24 / 7 for the last four years and I expect that I will be on them for the rest of my life. There should be no more social stigma or hesitation to taking these just because they are a narcotic as there is to those that take high blood pressure pills or insulin every day for the rest their lives. It is just as critical for mental and physical health to be pain free as it is to have a lower blood pressure or normal levels of blood sugar. I think it is this attitude that is making dan the man and spasmom "crabby" and yes me too....I get very hurt and then angry and ultimatly scared when I read posts that claim that all of us that use narcotics 24/7 for chronic pain are addicts and then say that there is no way that they would even let a hospital give them pain meds for surgical pain! I mean, get real people....until you know what chronic debilitating pain is like, you have no right to judge those of us who are prescribed narcotics for pain control for a condition that is incurable!!!! Yes, we get physically dependent on the narcotic, just as a person gets physically dependent on anti-depressents and other meds....but that is NOT ADDICTION!!!!!! Do not judge us, do not make us feel socially stigmatized and do not make blanket statements that narcotic use always leds to addiction. Addiction is rare! when these meds are used for a medical condition.As far as the methadone is concerned - I say go for it, only under a doctors agreement and supervision. If it works - wonderful! More power to you!Laurie


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

I also want to put my two cents worth as far as taking narcotics every day for life. Basically that is my situation: I have been on narcotic pain meds 24 / 7 for the last four years and I expect that I will be on them for the rest of my life. There should be no more social stigma or hesitation to taking these just because they are a narcotic as there is to those that take high blood pressure pills or insulin every day for the rest their lives. It is just as critical for mental and physical health to be pain free as it is to have a lower blood pressure or normal levels of blood sugar. I think it is this attitude that is making dan the man and spasmom "crabby" and yes me too....I get very hurt and then angry and ultimatly scared when I read posts that claim that all of us that use narcotics 24/7 for chronic pain are addicts and then say that there is no way that they would even let a hospital give them pain meds for surgical pain! I mean, get real people....until you know what chronic debilitating pain is like, you have no right to judge those of us who are prescribed narcotics for pain control for a condition that is incurable!!!! Yes, we get physically dependent on the narcotic, just as a person gets physically dependent on anti-depressents and other meds....but that is NOT ADDICTION!!!!!! Do not judge us, do not make us feel socially stigmatized and do not make blanket statements that narcotic use always leds to addiction. Addiction is rare! when these meds are used for a medical condition.As far as the methadone is concerned - I say go for it, only under a doctors agreement and supervision. If it works - wonderful! More power to you!Laurie


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Laurie what kind of narcotic you is on?The dose?I seriously try to get Methadone prescription.Anyway,i want a very low dose like 1 to 5 mg.If it works great,i will take the lower dose possible.My neighbor is on morphine after his back surgery and he feel constipated because of the side effect.Do you think methadone can cause constipation?I'm confuse about what a toxicologist said to me:Naltrexone and methadone are opioids antagonist.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Laurie what kind of narcotic you is on?The dose?I seriously try to get Methadone prescription.Anyway,i want a very low dose like 1 to 5 mg.If it works great,i will take the lower dose possible.My neighbor is on morphine after his back surgery and he feel constipated because of the side effect.Do you think methadone can cause constipation?I'm confuse about what a toxicologist said to me:Naltrexone and methadone are opioids antagonist.


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

The ONLY judgeent I am making is that Dan the Man is taking this drug illegally and NOT under Dr supervision. It was not prescribed to him, and methadone is not used for IBS. Spasman, I don't know why you think he was offended. I simply said that I would NEVER take a narcotic that was not prescribed to me by a doctor and given to me by someone who is NOT a doctor. If he is offended that I informed him he is breaking the law by doing that, then fine. What does this say about him then, if the law doesn't matter to him? I also am not saying that everyone becomes addicted to narcotics, and yes, some people do need them. But narcotics need to be taken with a doctor's close supervision-this is not happening in Dan's case. So I see it as irresponsible and stupid. That's all. Laurie, I don't have at "attitude" at all. I am a pharmacy technician and I see first hand what narcotics can do to people. We have had many people arrested for filling fraud prescriptons, even a mthadone prescription. So if you say I have an attitude towards someone who is taking no regard for the law, then I guess maybe I do have an attitude, a good one. They didn't class methadone as a schedule II narcotic just to **** people off, they classified it as a schedule II narcotic because it needs to be taken under MD supervision. That's my only beef, and if I got annoyed, it's because no one seems to give a s*** about the law! If it works so good for you, then get it the legal way! I truly wish you luck with it. AS I said before, if it works for you, fabulous! There may be a doctor out there who is willing to give it to you! Good luck


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

The ONLY judgeent I am making is that Dan the Man is taking this drug illegally and NOT under Dr supervision. It was not prescribed to him, and methadone is not used for IBS. Spasman, I don't know why you think he was offended. I simply said that I would NEVER take a narcotic that was not prescribed to me by a doctor and given to me by someone who is NOT a doctor. If he is offended that I informed him he is breaking the law by doing that, then fine. What does this say about him then, if the law doesn't matter to him? I also am not saying that everyone becomes addicted to narcotics, and yes, some people do need them. But narcotics need to be taken with a doctor's close supervision-this is not happening in Dan's case. So I see it as irresponsible and stupid. That's all. Laurie, I don't have at "attitude" at all. I am a pharmacy technician and I see first hand what narcotics can do to people. We have had many people arrested for filling fraud prescriptons, even a mthadone prescription. So if you say I have an attitude towards someone who is taking no regard for the law, then I guess maybe I do have an attitude, a good one. They didn't class methadone as a schedule II narcotic just to **** people off, they classified it as a schedule II narcotic because it needs to be taken under MD supervision. That's my only beef, and if I got annoyed, it's because no one seems to give a s*** about the law! If it works so good for you, then get it the legal way! I truly wish you luck with it. AS I said before, if it works for you, fabulous! There may be a doctor out there who is willing to give it to you! Good luck


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Spasman and othersI am on oxycodone 25mg a day. I am thinking of asking my pain specialist to let me try the oxyContin for all the reasons that the second article outlined - the longer action, less plasma peaks and valleys. That way maybe I can get evened and better pain control. I am not sure if methadone is constipating. I can look that up in the on our online pharmacy and get back to you on that tomorrow - but off the top of my head, I would think that methadone would slow down the GI system.As far as attitude: I didn't single you out JeanieK and I did not mean to offend you by implying that attitude is a bad thing. I just get super sensitive to people making blanket statements that seems not to take compassion into account. Narcotics in and of themselves are not bad, evil or something to be avoided at all costs. And I can sympathize with Dan, even if he is getting his drugs "illegally" (which, although by the letter of the law it is, I do differ about that in the spirit of the law) I still think he deserves our compassion rather than our spite. If you have experienced the same frustrations that the rest of us have with inconsiderate, judgemental and uncaring doctors that many of us have, then you would maybe understand why he is doing what he is. I think his roomate is a very caring person to be willing to share his meds in this way. I was lucky enough to have the same kind of friend at one time too.I am sure that your experiences with people while working at the pharmacy has given you valid reasons for feeling as you do. No doubt there are desperate people out there who will do anything for a "high", but don't get them confused for those that are obtaining their meds for medically necessary reasons., whether through a compassionate physician or a compassionate friend. Life is too short to worry about being in pain all the time.Laurie


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Spasman and othersI am on oxycodone 25mg a day. I am thinking of asking my pain specialist to let me try the oxyContin for all the reasons that the second article outlined - the longer action, less plasma peaks and valleys. That way maybe I can get evened and better pain control. I am not sure if methadone is constipating. I can look that up in the on our online pharmacy and get back to you on that tomorrow - but off the top of my head, I would think that methadone would slow down the GI system.As far as attitude: I didn't single you out JeanieK and I did not mean to offend you by implying that attitude is a bad thing. I just get super sensitive to people making blanket statements that seems not to take compassion into account. Narcotics in and of themselves are not bad, evil or something to be avoided at all costs. And I can sympathize with Dan, even if he is getting his drugs "illegally" (which, although by the letter of the law it is, I do differ about that in the spirit of the law) I still think he deserves our compassion rather than our spite. If you have experienced the same frustrations that the rest of us have with inconsiderate, judgemental and uncaring doctors that many of us have, then you would maybe understand why he is doing what he is. I think his roomate is a very caring person to be willing to share his meds in this way. I was lucky enough to have the same kind of friend at one time too.I am sure that your experiences with people while working at the pharmacy has given you valid reasons for feeling as you do. No doubt there are desperate people out there who will do anything for a "high", but don't get them confused for those that are obtaining their meds for medically necessary reasons., whether through a compassionate physician or a compassionate friend. Life is too short to worry about being in pain all the time.Laurie


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think Dan is under supervision now.He can corect me if he want.Dan said that he is not constipated at all.But to be sure,i will research more this issue.The thing who dosen't go out of my mind is my E.R.morphine experience.I have been shoot with it while an ibs crisis.Instantly,my painful spasms have goes away.I was too much smooth but in the circonstances,it was acceptable to me.I try to find these kind of relief but whithout any side effect.Bad news for me,most of the pain specialist in my area makes the appointment in 6 months and i'm not even sure that they work with opioids antagonist(if it's the rigth term).


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think Dan is under supervision now.He can corect me if he want.Dan said that he is not constipated at all.But to be sure,i will research more this issue.The thing who dosen't go out of my mind is my E.R.morphine experience.I have been shoot with it while an ibs crisis.Instantly,my painful spasms have goes away.I was too much smooth but in the circonstances,it was acceptable to me.I try to find these kind of relief but whithout any side effect.Bad news for me,most of the pain specialist in my area makes the appointment in 6 months and i'm not even sure that they work with opioids antagonist(if it's the rigth term).


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Naltrexone,Methadone.Anti-depressant?Apparently.Opioids antagonist?Apparently.Any comments would be appreciated.The girl pharmacist,you can comment but be polite and just explain what are those drugs.Do not be extreme"mommy style".But friendly suggestions are accepted.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Naltrexone,Methadone.Anti-depressant?Apparently.Opioids antagonist?Apparently.Any comments would be appreciated.The girl pharmacist,you can comment but be polite and just explain what are those drugs.Do not be extreme"mommy style".But friendly suggestions are accepted.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Quote from laurie:I think it is this attitude that is making dan the man and spasmom "crabby"Laurie,why you call me spasmom?







Laurie,are you ibs-free too?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Quote from laurie:I think it is this attitude that is making dan the man and spasmom "crabby"Laurie,why you call me spasmom?







Laurie,are you ibs-free too?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

the only time i have normal bowel movement, no bloating, and no pressure are when:a. i've had alcoholb. i've taken vicodinand i usually get the positive effects on my colon WAY before the mental effects settle in. i think there probably is something that works with these types of drugs that is beyond pain management. they probably do remove sensitivity and regulate peristalsis. i find all the attacks on dan the man and spasman to be offensive and waste of time. how, for instance, does giving your roommate narcotics, and that being a crime, somehow negate each other. sometimes you need to go outside the law. laws do not equate with morality. you can still be a good person and go outside the law. this is like childish reasoning to me and i'm not sure where people are going with this???? aren't we all suffering enough without silly meanery?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

the only time i have normal bowel movement, no bloating, and no pressure are when:a. i've had alcoholb. i've taken vicodinand i usually get the positive effects on my colon WAY before the mental effects settle in. i think there probably is something that works with these types of drugs that is beyond pain management. they probably do remove sensitivity and regulate peristalsis. i find all the attacks on dan the man and spasman to be offensive and waste of time. how, for instance, does giving your roommate narcotics, and that being a crime, somehow negate each other. sometimes you need to go outside the law. laws do not equate with morality. you can still be a good person and go outside the law. this is like childish reasoning to me and i'm not sure where people are going with this???? aren't we all suffering enough without silly meanery?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Dan just confirm to me that he is under supervision so the discussion about that is over.Thanks Joanarc to support us against these post from uneducated people.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Dan just confirm to me that he is under supervision so the discussion about that is over.Thanks Joanarc to support us against these post from uneducated people.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Just to add to the controversy:I saw on tv a guy with Parkinson who control his symptoms with EXTASY pills!!!







M.J.Fox should become a dealer.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Just to add to the controversy:I saw on tv a guy with Parkinson who control his symptoms with EXTASY pills!!!







M.J.Fox should become a dealer.


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, no I'm not taking the drug ILLEGALLY. I told my doctor about the situation and he wrote out a prescription for me. He knows I still get them from my roommate, but sometimes you have to work around the system to just survive. That's the whole reason why I posted my first message.If one goes back to my first message, you will read that I emphasized talking to your physician. I am most fortunate to have a very compassionate doctor. His hands are tied at the moment.I apologize for my "crabbiness" but consistent pontification is not what this forum is about. I wanted to know if anybody else discovered the same thing I did. How did methadone work for them? Is it something that should be studied further, I was overjoyed at what relief it provided me.I also found out that there is another drug waiting FDA approval (and looks like it's going to get it) for IBS called fedotozine, which is in Stage III (double blind study has been published regarding it and yes, it's effective!)Ironically it is an opiod antogonist...go figure.Here's the link: http://opioids.com/fedotozine/index.html Here's the late stage/market of the pharmacuetical trial: http://www.biocentury.com/other/pharma.html And the abstract to the double blind study: http://content.nejm.org/cgi/external_ref?a...7&link_type=ISI Interesting, I think there's a connection...


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, no I'm not taking the drug ILLEGALLY. I told my doctor about the situation and he wrote out a prescription for me. He knows I still get them from my roommate, but sometimes you have to work around the system to just survive. That's the whole reason why I posted my first message.If one goes back to my first message, you will read that I emphasized talking to your physician. I am most fortunate to have a very compassionate doctor. His hands are tied at the moment.I apologize for my "crabbiness" but consistent pontification is not what this forum is about. I wanted to know if anybody else discovered the same thing I did. How did methadone work for them? Is it something that should be studied further, I was overjoyed at what relief it provided me.I also found out that there is another drug waiting FDA approval (and looks like it's going to get it) for IBS called fedotozine, which is in Stage III (double blind study has been published regarding it and yes, it's effective!)Ironically it is an opiod antogonist...go figure.Here's the link: http://opioids.com/fedotozine/index.html Here's the late stage/market of the pharmacuetical trial: http://www.biocentury.com/other/pharma.html And the abstract to the double blind study: http://content.nejm.org/cgi/external_ref?a...7&link_type=ISI Interesting, I think there's a connection...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Here is the whole double-blind link: http://content.nejm.org/cgi/external_ref?a...7&link_type=ISI --------------------------------------------------------------------------------General Search Results--Full RecordArticle 1 of 1 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------EFFICACY OF PERIPHERAL KAPPA-AGONIST FEDOTOZINE VERSUS PLACEBO IN TREATMENT OF IRRITABLE-BOWEL-SYNDROME - A MULTICENTER DOSE-RESPONSE STUDYDAPOIGNY M, ABITBOL JL, FRAITAG BDIGESTIVE DISEASES AND SCIENCES Document type: Article Language: English Abstract:The efficacy and safety of the peripheral kappa agonist fedotozine was evaluated in a double-blind, multicenter study involving 238 patients with the irritable bowel syndrome. After a two-week washout, patients were assigned to one of four groups to receive either placebo or fedotozine three times a day at doses of 3.5, 15, or 30 mg for six weeks. Patient assessment of mean symptom intensity indicated that the 30-mg dose of fedotozine was superior to placebo in relieving maximal daily abdominal pain (P = 0.01), mean daily pain (P = 0.007), and abdominal bloating (P = 0.02). Changes in bowel function and defecation disorders could not be evaluated reliably. According to the investigators, the highest dose of fedotozine markedly reduced overall disease severity (P = 0.003) and the pain component of the symptomatic profile (P = 0.009). Clinical and laboratory safety was very good. Fedotozine 30 mg three times a day therefore appears to be effective and safe in the treatment of the abdominal pain and bloating associated with IBS.AddressesAPOIGNY M, HOP HOTEL DIEU,DEPT HEPATOGASTROENTEROL,RUE LEON MALFREYT,F-63031 CLERMONT FERRAND,FRANCEINST RECH JOUVEINAL,FRESNES,FRANCEPublisherLENUM PUBL CORP, 233 SPRING ST, NEW YORK, NY 10013IDS Number:TE102ISSN:0163-2116 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Article 1 of 1 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Sound good,i'm asking me if Fedotozine is already available.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Here is the whole double-blind link: http://content.nejm.org/cgi/external_ref?a...7&link_type=ISI --------------------------------------------------------------------------------General Search Results--Full RecordArticle 1 of 1 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------EFFICACY OF PERIPHERAL KAPPA-AGONIST FEDOTOZINE VERSUS PLACEBO IN TREATMENT OF IRRITABLE-BOWEL-SYNDROME - A MULTICENTER DOSE-RESPONSE STUDYDAPOIGNY M, ABITBOL JL, FRAITAG BDIGESTIVE DISEASES AND SCIENCES Document type: Article Language: English Abstract:The efficacy and safety of the peripheral kappa agonist fedotozine was evaluated in a double-blind, multicenter study involving 238 patients with the irritable bowel syndrome. After a two-week washout, patients were assigned to one of four groups to receive either placebo or fedotozine three times a day at doses of 3.5, 15, or 30 mg for six weeks. Patient assessment of mean symptom intensity indicated that the 30-mg dose of fedotozine was superior to placebo in relieving maximal daily abdominal pain (P = 0.01), mean daily pain (P = 0.007), and abdominal bloating (P = 0.02). Changes in bowel function and defecation disorders could not be evaluated reliably. According to the investigators, the highest dose of fedotozine markedly reduced overall disease severity (P = 0.003) and the pain component of the symptomatic profile (P = 0.009). Clinical and laboratory safety was very good. Fedotozine 30 mg three times a day therefore appears to be effective and safe in the treatment of the abdominal pain and bloating associated with IBS.AddressesAPOIGNY M, HOP HOTEL DIEU,DEPT HEPATOGASTROENTEROL,RUE LEON MALFREYT,F-63031 CLERMONT FERRAND,FRANCEINST RECH JOUVEINAL,FRESNES,FRANCEPublisherLENUM PUBL CORP, 233 SPRING ST, NEW YORK, NY 10013IDS Number:TE102ISSN:0163-2116 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Article 1 of 1 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Sound good,i'm asking me if Fedotozine is already available.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What the heck is hepatogastroenterology?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What the heck is hepatogastroenterology?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Dan,i don't understand the meaning of this link. http://www.biocentury.com/other/pharma.html


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Dan,i don't understand the meaning of this link. http://www.biocentury.com/other/pharma.html


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Eric,can you explain if you see any links with allthe opiods antagonist issue?Your knowledge about many researchs(sensitivity,5-htp,mast cells...)may help us to understand what is going on.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Eric,can you explain if you see any links with allthe opiods antagonist issue?Your knowledge about many researchs(sensitivity,5-htp,mast cells...)may help us to understand what is going on.


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

Sorry spasman, here's the document from 1999. I'm going to call the company to see when they expect it to be on the market.Marketed or Late-Stage Pharmaceutical ProductsWarner-Lambert Co. Fedotozine Selective kappa agonist Irritable bowel syndrome Phase III


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

Sorry spasman, here's the document from 1999. I'm going to call the company to see when they expect it to be on the market.Marketed or Late-Stage Pharmaceutical ProductsWarner-Lambert Co. Fedotozine Selective kappa agonist Irritable bowel syndrome Phase III


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, it looks like Warner-Lambert merged with Pfizer in 2000.


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, it looks like Warner-Lambert merged with Pfizer in 2000.


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

Something else to add http://www.gastroreports.com/az_article.cf...bID=GR02-3-1-05 Fedotozine The kappa opioid agonist fedotozine shows the capability to alter the function of digestive nerve afferent pathways in various animal models [103]. Recent studies in 14 patients with IBS who participated in a double-blind, crossover trial of fedotozine compared with saline (placebo) showed that fedotozine is capable of improving perception to intracolonic balloon distention in this group of patients. The effects of the drug occurred without inducing changes in colon compliance [104]. These findings also suggest that fedotozine could have a beneficial effect in patients with UCP.


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

Something else to add http://www.gastroreports.com/az_article.cf...bID=GR02-3-1-05 Fedotozine The kappa opioid agonist fedotozine shows the capability to alter the function of digestive nerve afferent pathways in various animal models [103]. Recent studies in 14 patients with IBS who participated in a double-blind, crossover trial of fedotozine compared with saline (placebo) showed that fedotozine is capable of improving perception to intracolonic balloon distention in this group of patients. The effects of the drug occurred without inducing changes in colon compliance [104]. These findings also suggest that fedotozine could have a beneficial effect in patients with UCP.


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

Yet another complete study http://ajpgi.physiology.org/cgi/content/full/278/5/G670#SEC4


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

Yet another complete study http://ajpgi.physiology.org/cgi/content/full/278/5/G670#SEC4


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

I have to call GlaxoSmithKline as they show that they have a license agreement with Warner-Lambert for fedotozine. See if anybody can find out anything, I checked the product pipeline and there isn't anything on it regarding fedotozine. I also checked Pfizer and no luck. By the looks of it, there has been Stage II and III studies with promising results. The next step is patenting and Drug approval in various countries. This has been going on since 1995, I would like to know why there has been a slow down on getting it approved. But I'll work on it!


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

I have to call GlaxoSmithKline as they show that they have a license agreement with Warner-Lambert for fedotozine. See if anybody can find out anything, I checked the product pipeline and there isn't anything on it regarding fedotozine. I also checked Pfizer and no luck. By the looks of it, there has been Stage II and III studies with promising results. The next step is patenting and Drug approval in various countries. This has been going on since 1995, I would like to know why there has been a slow down on getting it approved. But I'll work on it!


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

A very, very good read regarding IBS and all those cures. Search on fedotozine and see their remarks. http://www.annals.org/cgi/content/full/133/2/136#R68-13


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

A very, very good read regarding IBS and all those cures. Search on fedotozine and see their remarks. http://www.annals.org/cgi/content/full/133/2/136#R68-13


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Spasman,As you can see I did correct my reference to you on the third post! And again now, I apologize for that spasmom thing though....didn't double check my typing.I never really had or have typical IBS symptoms: I was diagnosed with surgically induced IBS - pain only, no D or C. But I was just recently found to have chronic obstructive pancreatitis....so that may be what the whole surgically induced IBS is instead.Laurie


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Spasman,As you can see I did correct my reference to you on the third post! And again now, I apologize for that spasmom thing though....didn't double check my typing.I never really had or have typical IBS symptoms: I was diagnosed with surgically induced IBS - pain only, no D or C. But I was just recently found to have chronic obstructive pancreatitis....so that may be what the whole surgically induced IBS is instead.Laurie


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Is there anybody who can told me if a general M.d.can prescribe opiods antagonist or agonist?Explain me the difference between antagonist and agonist?I heard agonist few times and it does not seems to be the accurate word.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Is there anybody who can told me if a general M.d.can prescribe opiods antagonist or agonist?Explain me the difference between antagonist and agonist?I heard agonist few times and it does not seems to be the accurate word.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Spasman:AGONIST:4: (biochemistry) a drug that can combine with a receptor on a cell to produce a physiological reactionANTAGONIST:3: a drug that neutralizes or counteracts the effects of another drug


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Spasman:AGONIST:4: (biochemistry) a drug that can combine with a receptor on a cell to produce a physiological reactionANTAGONIST:3: a drug that neutralizes or counteracts the effects of another drug


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do you think it is allowed to USA M.d. to give prescription to canadian?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do you think it is allowed to USA M.d. to give prescription to canadian?


----------



## missdiane (Mar 4, 2004)

Methadone has it's good and bad side. I have a brother -in -law who has been treated with methadone for years due to a back injury when he fell from a nuclear power plant tower that was under construction where he was a welder. He became disabled. No medication seemed to work for his pain. His Doc. sent him to a pain clinic in Tulsa and they put him on methadone. The methadone works to relieve his pain, but he has become dependant on the drug, and probably will be on the stuff till he dies. My Dr. wanted to send me to the pain clinic but I refused. I'm already on three different narcotics but I am not addicted I don't "jones" if I don't have it, but I do suffer from the pain.


----------



## missdiane (Mar 4, 2004)

Methadone has it's good and bad side. I have a brother -in -law who has been treated with methadone for years due to a back injury when he fell from a nuclear power plant tower that was under construction where he was a welder. He became disabled. No medication seemed to work for his pain. His Doc. sent him to a pain clinic in Tulsa and they put him on methadone. The methadone works to relieve his pain, but he has become dependant on the drug, and probably will be on the stuff till he dies. My Dr. wanted to send me to the pain clinic but I refused. I'm already on three different narcotics but I am not addicted I don't "jones" if I don't have it, but I do suffer from the pain.


----------



## missdiane (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a question for Calif. Didn't your state pass the "medical marijuana law"? What I would like to know has anyone taken "the herb" for treatment of ibs, and if you have did it work in relieving the pain? I myself would take it if it was available and legal. I am more of an herbalist. I don't like taking chemicals who knows what kind harm is being to our bodies from taking all this med. I tried Zelnorm once, but never again as it has been found to increase a womans chance in developing breast cancer.


----------



## missdiane (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a question for Calif. Didn't your state pass the "medical marijuana law"? What I would like to know has anyone taken "the herb" for treatment of ibs, and if you have did it work in relieving the pain? I myself would take it if it was available and legal. I am more of an herbalist. I don't like taking chemicals who knows what kind harm is being to our bodies from taking all this med. I tried Zelnorm once, but never again as it has been found to increase a womans chance in developing breast cancer.


----------



## missC (Oct 16, 2002)

yeah miss diane, i find the pro-allopathy gang's arguments quite funny that way at times: all the hoo-ha about properly researched clinical trials and 'herbs are dangerous! you don't know what you're taking!'. clinical trials and intensive research are great if you get to know the results, and ALL the results: stories in the brit press lately suggest both the uk govt and the drug companies had trials, the results of which were suppressed, showing hrt can increase risk of cancer. and this was years ago.as long as collusion like that is condoned, i don't view conventional medicine with any great trust. take a look at the stats for deaths caused by herbs and then at the figures for iatrogenic death, disfigurement and illness. now that's an eyeopener.to quote brian d'amato, 'doctors are dangerous people. they can kill you.' all an md certicate means is they've got a license to say it wasn't their fault and they were doing their best.i'm still not anti-allopathy. i just don't pack my mind away and nod obediently to someone 'cause they wear a white coat.


----------



## missC (Oct 16, 2002)

yeah miss diane, i find the pro-allopathy gang's arguments quite funny that way at times: all the hoo-ha about properly researched clinical trials and 'herbs are dangerous! you don't know what you're taking!'. clinical trials and intensive research are great if you get to know the results, and ALL the results: stories in the brit press lately suggest both the uk govt and the drug companies had trials, the results of which were suppressed, showing hrt can increase risk of cancer. and this was years ago.as long as collusion like that is condoned, i don't view conventional medicine with any great trust. take a look at the stats for deaths caused by herbs and then at the figures for iatrogenic death, disfigurement and illness. now that's an eyeopener.to quote brian d'amato, 'doctors are dangerous people. they can kill you.' all an md certicate means is they've got a license to say it wasn't their fault and they were doing their best.i'm still not anti-allopathy.  i just don't pack my mind away and nod obediently to someone 'cause they wear a white coat.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I was a marijuana user before ibs.It does not seems to works well with ibs.It think that every kind of smoking alters the gut in some way.This may help you to strart a bowel movementbut for me,at the end,i was feeling to intoxicatedwith mari du to my ibs bad absortion.Now,i smoke cigarettes to induce bowel movement.Sometime it works but i'm really bored of smoking for that.I will kill me.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I was a marijuana user before ibs.It does not seems to works well with ibs.It think that every kind of smoking alters the gut in some way.This may help you to strart a bowel movementbut for me,at the end,i was feeling to intoxicatedwith mari du to my ibs bad absortion.Now,i smoke cigarettes to induce bowel movement.Sometime it works but i'm really bored of smoking for that.I will kill me.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

They begin to bothers me about methadone addictiontolerance,i'm already scared about the side effects of the entire pharmacy.The thing is that i just want to try it at very low doses.I don't know the reach of the word"tolerance"in low dose but,is it common to experience "tolerance" in the drugs world?Anyway,Dan seems to feels so good.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

They begin to bothers me about methadone addictiontolerance,i'm already scared about the side effects of the entire pharmacy.The thing is that i just want to try it at very low doses.I don't know the reach of the word"tolerance"in low dose but,is it common to experience "tolerance" in the drugs world?Anyway,Dan seems to feels so good.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

MissDiane,do you know the dosage of Methadone yourB-in-law have?Maybe he is addict because of the higher dosage.I just speculate.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

MissDiane,do you know the dosage of Methadone yourB-in-law have?Maybe he is addict because of the higher dosage.I just speculate.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm lost in the pain medication world.I want to see a pain specialist.Tough to find,but is there anybody who know where in Canadai can get a phone consultation with a pain specialist?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm lost in the pain medication world.I want to see a pain specialist.Tough to find,but is there anybody who know where in Canadai can get a phone consultation with a pain specialist?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Phone consultation,sound good for chronic pain.Why use my car to go there,loosing time,boring waiting room,epidemic virus concerns with people infected...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Phone consultation,sound good for chronic pain.Why use my car to go there,loosing time,boring waiting room,epidemic virus concerns with people infected...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

recent clinical experience: 1 ï¿½ Addiction: Misinterpreting the efforts of patients to get relief from their pain as addiction or drug seeking behaviour can result in stigmatization and unnecessary withholding of opioid analgesics. Clinicians as well as regulators can mistake physical dependence with addiction. Addiction is a biopsychosocial disorder characterized by the compulsive use of a substance and preoccupation with obtaining it, despite evidence that its continued use results in physical, emotional, social or economic harm. In a public policy statement released in 1997, The American Society of Addiction Medicine (ASAM) defined addiction in the context of pain treatment with opioids as "a persistent pattern of dysfunctional opioid use that may involve any or all of the following: adverse consequences associated with the use of opioids; loss of control over the use of opioids; preoccupation with obtaining opioids, despite the presence of adequate analgesia" (16). Studies have shown that the development of iatrogenic addiction is rare when opioids are carefully prescribed for the relief of acute or cancer pain. Older literature from chronic pain clinics reporting high rates of opioid abuse and addiction used nonstandardized diagnostic criteria (17,18). Careful screening of patients for risk factors may further reduce the possibility of unrecognized iatrogenic opioid addiction. In addition, evidence is emerging that patients with addiction disorders who also suffer from CNCP might benefit from the judicious use of opioid analgesics when prescribed with appropriate caution (19,20). 2 ï¿½ Tolerance: Tolerance to the adverse effects of opioid analgesics, such as somnolence and nausea, appears to develop readily and is a welcome clinical phenomenon. On the other hand, analgesic tolerance occurs when progressively higher doses of opioids are required to maintain pain control. This was previously thought to be a universal occurrence and, therefore, limit the efficacy of opioids on a long term basis. Experience with cancer patients has shown that analgesic tolerance is rarely the driving force for dose escalation when opioids are dosed to effect. An increase in the analgesic requirements of cancer pain patients is usually due to progression of the patientï¿½s disease. Retrospective case reports suggest that the development of analgesic tolerance in chronic pain patients is also uncommon and is most relevant within the first six months of opioid use. Furthermore, when physiological tolerance occurs, it does not preclude further achievement of adequate analgesia. Tolerance is one of the criteria for opioid addiction that is listed in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, Fourth Edition (DSM-IV) (21). However, according to the ASAM public policy statement, tolerance "does not, in and of itself, imply addiction" (16). It should, therefore, not be used to diagnose addiction in the absence of other criteria listed above.Codeine is not a good option for me but the link above can be useful for the treatment with the opiods antagonist.In fact,i'm asking me what is the poison in codeine itself to be so tough on the system,it can't be only opioids!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

recent clinical experience: 1 ï¿½ Addiction: Misinterpreting the efforts of patients to get relief from their pain as addiction or drug seeking behaviour can result in stigmatization and unnecessary withholding of opioid analgesics. Clinicians as well as regulators can mistake physical dependence with addiction. Addiction is a biopsychosocial disorder characterized by the compulsive use of a substance and preoccupation with obtaining it, despite evidence that its continued use results in physical, emotional, social or economic harm. In a public policy statement released in 1997, The American Society of Addiction Medicine (ASAM) defined addiction in the context of pain treatment with opioids as "a persistent pattern of dysfunctional opioid use that may involve any or all of the following: adverse consequences associated with the use of opioids; loss of control over the use of opioids; preoccupation with obtaining opioids, despite the presence of adequate analgesia" (16). Studies have shown that the development of iatrogenic addiction is rare when opioids are carefully prescribed for the relief of acute or cancer pain. Older literature from chronic pain clinics reporting high rates of opioid abuse and addiction used nonstandardized diagnostic criteria (17,18). Careful screening of patients for risk factors may further reduce the possibility of unrecognized iatrogenic opioid addiction. In addition, evidence is emerging that patients with addiction disorders who also suffer from CNCP might benefit from the judicious use of opioid analgesics when prescribed with appropriate caution (19,20). 2 ï¿½ Tolerance: Tolerance to the adverse effects of opioid analgesics, such as somnolence and nausea, appears to develop readily and is a welcome clinical phenomenon. On the other hand, analgesic tolerance occurs when progressively higher doses of opioids are required to maintain pain control. This was previously thought to be a universal occurrence and, therefore, limit the efficacy of opioids on a long term basis. Experience with cancer patients has shown that analgesic tolerance is rarely the driving force for dose escalation when opioids are dosed to effect. An increase in the analgesic requirements of cancer pain patients is usually due to progression of the patientï¿½s disease. Retrospective case reports suggest that the development of analgesic tolerance in chronic pain patients is also uncommon and is most relevant within the first six months of opioid use. Furthermore, when physiological tolerance occurs, it does not preclude further achievement of adequate analgesia. Tolerance is one of the criteria for opioid addiction that is listed in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, Fourth Edition (DSM-IV) (21). However, according to the ASAM public policy statement, tolerance "does not, in and of itself, imply addiction" (16). It should, therefore, not be used to diagnose addiction in the absence of other criteria listed above.Codeine is not a good option for me but the link above can be useful for the treatment with the opiods antagonist.In fact,i'm asking me what is the poison in codeine itself to be so tough on the system,it can't be only opioids!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

STATUS OF PAIN IN CANADA(INFLUENCE ON SUICIDES)This link: http://opioids.com/pain/opiophobia.html


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

STATUS OF PAIN IN CANADA(INFLUENCE ON SUICIDES)This link: http://opioids.com/pain/opiophobia.html


----------



## missdiane (Mar 4, 2004)

Spasman I really can't answer that question as I don't know, But knowing my brother he would take more than the prescribed doesage







These pain clinics keep a pretty close watch on their patients to prevent them from misusing this drug. They are only given a two week supply then they have to make another trip to the clinic.


----------



## missdiane (Mar 4, 2004)

Spasman I really can't answer that question as I don't know, But knowing my brother he would take more than the prescribed doesage







These pain clinics keep a pretty close watch on their patients to prevent them from misusing this drug. They are only given a two week supply then they have to make another trip to the clinic.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

That's the thing Missdiane.When someone is not serious and are involved in Methadone treatment,it gives a bad impression to the people and influence the statistics.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

That's the thing Missdiane.When someone is not serious and are involved in Methadone treatment,it gives a bad impression to the people and influence the statistics.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

ACCURATE INFOS FOR THE PEOPLE WHO NEED PAIN RELIEFThey are my new friends at: http://www.atwatchdog.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=66954#66954 Joined: 21 Mar 2002Posts: 433Location: Canada Ontario Posted: Sun Mar 07, 2004 12:14 pm Post subject: -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Greeting Newbie....its come to my attention that "Dolophine" is now available in Canada....dolophine is another name for methadone in pill form. I suspect that many GPs will now be able to prescribe methadone for pain and dependence. By your discription of pain in your bowel...I have to wonder if you're suffering with chrones disease or diverticulitis(sp?), or irriatable bowel syndrome...all are very painful. Has your dr. got you on stool softners? I use metamucil everyday to prevent bowel problems. There are plenty of good pain relievers out there to battle pain..however there is a big scare on regarding opiate analgesics and the fact that everyone is trying to get them, to feed a growing population of addicts. As a results many deserving people are not getting the proper medication, becasue of the epidemic of abuse....This is not fair, but its happening none the less. We have a regular poster from Quebec...Frank Harding are you out there? Frank might be able to steer you in the right direction. I should tell you that getting on a methadone program might not be the best thing for you, right now methadone is used to treat addiction and it has a BIG STIGMA ATTACHED TO IT... We MMTers are always being treated like second class citizens, because of narrowminded jerks without a clue about addiction as a disease....don't get me started LOL. Methadone will work to control the bowel problems you currently suffer with, but your lifestyle will change drastically, you'll have to adhere to a lot of rules and regs....Take your time and make an informed decision, learn everything you can about this medicne and its effects. You'll be happy you did! sincelry/respect GaryR Editor ATW(CC)_________________Good judgment comes from bad experience, and a lot of that comes from bad judgment. Experience, is somthing you don't get until just after you need it!Last edited by Gary Robbins on Sun Mar 07, 2004 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total Back to top TerriMSite AdminJoined: 09 Mar 2002Posts: 4674Location: Kansas City, MO Posted: Sun Mar 07, 2004 12:22 pm Post subject: -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- I'm not familiar with the use of methadone for pain in Canada, but in the U.S., methadone is being used more and more frequently for the treatment of pain. Regarding pain patients and addiction - the National Institute of Drug Abuse - NIDA published results of a study about pain patients becoming 'addicted' to their pain meds. Here's what they found - "In recent years, research has shown that doctors' fears that patients will become addicted to pain medication, known as "opiophobia," are largely unfounded. Studies indicate that most patients who receive opioids for pain, even those undergoing long-term therapy, do not become addicted to these drugs. The very few patients who develop rapid and marked tolerance and addiction to opioids are usually those who have a history of psychological problems or prior substance abuse. One study found that only four out of more than 12,000 patients who were given opioids for acute pain actually became addicted to the drugs. Even long-term therapy has limited potential for addiction. In a study of 38 chronic pain patients, most of whom received opioids for 4 to 7 years, only 2 patients actually became addicted, and both had a history of drug abuse. For more information about methadone in the treatment for pain, check out these pain advocacy sites - http://www.painreliefnetwork.org/ http://www.arpaincoalition.com/


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

ACCURATE INFOS FOR THE PEOPLE WHO NEED PAIN RELIEFThey are my new friends at: http://www.atwatchdog.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=66954#66954 Joined: 21 Mar 2002Posts: 433Location: Canada Ontario Posted: Sun Mar 07, 2004 12:14 pm Post subject: -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Greeting Newbie....its come to my attention that "Dolophine" is now available in Canada....dolophine is another name for methadone in pill form. I suspect that many GPs will now be able to prescribe methadone for pain and dependence. By your discription of pain in your bowel...I have to wonder if you're suffering with chrones disease or diverticulitis(sp?), or irriatable bowel syndrome...all are very painful. Has your dr. got you on stool softners? I use metamucil everyday to prevent bowel problems. There are plenty of good pain relievers out there to battle pain..however there is a big scare on regarding opiate analgesics and the fact that everyone is trying to get them, to feed a growing population of addicts. As a results many deserving people are not getting the proper medication, becasue of the epidemic of abuse....This is not fair, but its happening none the less. We have a regular poster from Quebec...Frank Harding are you out there? Frank might be able to steer you in the right direction. I should tell you that getting on a methadone program might not be the best thing for you, right now methadone is used to treat addiction and it has a BIG STIGMA ATTACHED TO IT... We MMTers are always being treated like second class citizens, because of narrowminded jerks without a clue about addiction as a disease....don't get me started LOL. Methadone will work to control the bowel problems you currently suffer with, but your lifestyle will change drastically, you'll have to adhere to a lot of rules and regs....Take your time and make an informed decision, learn everything you can about this medicne and its effects. You'll be happy you did! sincelry/respect GaryR Editor ATW(CC)_________________Good judgment comes from bad experience, and a lot of that comes from bad judgment. Experience, is somthing you don't get until just after you need it!Last edited by Gary Robbins on Sun Mar 07, 2004 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total Back to top TerriMSite AdminJoined: 09 Mar 2002Posts: 4674Location: Kansas City, MO Posted: Sun Mar 07, 2004 12:22 pm Post subject: -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- I'm not familiar with the use of methadone for pain in Canada, but in the U.S., methadone is being used more and more frequently for the treatment of pain. Regarding pain patients and addiction - the National Institute of Drug Abuse - NIDA published results of a study about pain patients becoming 'addicted' to their pain meds. Here's what they found - "In recent years, research has shown that doctors' fears that patients will become addicted to pain medication, known as "opiophobia," are largely unfounded. Studies indicate that most patients who receive opioids for pain, even those undergoing long-term therapy, do not become addicted to these drugs. The very few patients who develop rapid and marked tolerance and addiction to opioids are usually those who have a history of psychological problems or prior substance abuse. One study found that only four out of more than 12,000 patients who were given opioids for acute pain actually became addicted to the drugs. Even long-term therapy has limited potential for addiction. In a study of 38 chronic pain patients, most of whom received opioids for 4 to 7 years, only 2 patients actually became addicted, and both had a history of drug abuse. For more information about methadone in the treatment for pain, check out these pain advocacy sites - http://www.painreliefnetwork.org/ http://www.arpaincoalition.com/


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

Missdiane, as for the Medical Marijuana law, yes it is legally prescribed in CA. Unfortunately, a good friend of mine (female) has serious PMS and marijuana is the only relief she gets from it. Yet, she still suffers from IBS. She has noticed that when she takes Valium or any other drug in that class, her IBS pain and bowel function (she has D) goes away.As for addiction, yes when my roommate went to his pain doctor, he signed a waiver regarding the use of opiates and their addiction side effects. As for him, yes, he'll be on pain medication for the rest of his life due to chronic arthrtis in his neck. He had several vertabrae fused, and believe me this WAS his last resort. Yes, I have researched the pros and cons of methadone. For the addict, it could spell replacement of one addiction for another. For chronic pain, addiction isn't a issue, yes you are aware that there is a physical dependence but you aren't chasing a high. You also are instructed that in order to come completely off the medication you have to wean yourself off of it. Course, I speaking to the chorus...Obviously, he has good and bad days. When the days are good, he takes less, or forgets to take his pain meds (usually during mid day). But as he tells me, he sleeping quality has improved tremendously because he isn't woken up every 4 to 6 hours for pain relief.I would love to try the "herb" for my IBS for relief, but unfortunately the "herb" doesn't like me. I can't properly metabolize THC in cannabis and stay high for up to two days. Not bad, some people say but horrible for me. I've also experienced "withdrawls" from the "herb" and experience "schizophrentic-type" symptoms. I agree the natural approach is the best, but then again morphine is naturally found in opium poppies, one natural alternative that isn't breaking the law is poppy tea. One can legally in the US grow opium poppy but it's illegal to harvest the "sap" from it. You can also collect the seeds out of the pod, but there isn't any law regarding using the empty pod for a tea.Years ago prior to the FDA, or the DEA poppy tea was used to treat "digestive" problems.


----------



## damerino (Feb 18, 2004)

Missdiane, as for the Medical Marijuana law, yes it is legally prescribed in CA. Unfortunately, a good friend of mine (female) has serious PMS and marijuana is the only relief she gets from it. Yet, she still suffers from IBS. She has noticed that when she takes Valium or any other drug in that class, her IBS pain and bowel function (she has D) goes away.As for addiction, yes when my roommate went to his pain doctor, he signed a waiver regarding the use of opiates and their addiction side effects. As for him, yes, he'll be on pain medication for the rest of his life due to chronic arthrtis in his neck. He had several vertabrae fused, and believe me this WAS his last resort. Yes, I have researched the pros and cons of methadone. For the addict, it could spell replacement of one addiction for another. For chronic pain, addiction isn't a issue, yes you are aware that there is a physical dependence but you aren't chasing a high. You also are instructed that in order to come completely off the medication you have to wean yourself off of it. Course, I speaking to the chorus...Obviously, he has good and bad days. When the days are good, he takes less, or forgets to take his pain meds (usually during mid day). But as he tells me, he sleeping quality has improved tremendously because he isn't woken up every 4 to 6 hours for pain relief.I would love to try the "herb" for my IBS for relief, but unfortunately the "herb" doesn't like me. I can't properly metabolize THC in cannabis and stay high for up to two days. Not bad, some people say but horrible for me. I've also experienced "withdrawls" from the "herb" and experience "schizophrentic-type" symptoms. I agree the natural approach is the best, but then again morphine is naturally found in opium poppies, one natural alternative that isn't breaking the law is poppy tea. One can legally in the US grow opium poppy but it's illegal to harvest the "sap" from it. You can also collect the seeds out of the pod, but there isn't any law regarding using the empty pod for a tea.Years ago prior to the FDA, or the DEA poppy tea was used to treat "digestive" problems.


----------



## missC (Oct 16, 2002)

that's interesting Dan. i took tranquilizers from the valium family for a few months years ago, and it almost completely normalized my bowel function. i didn't like being on pills so came off them (no withdrawal problems) and resumed with my GI symptom problems. now my GP is not happy to represcribe me anything from this family. dumb me...


----------



## missC (Oct 16, 2002)

that's interesting Dan. i took tranquilizers from the valium family for a few months years ago, and it almost completely normalized my bowel function. i didn't like being on pills so came off them (no withdrawal problems) and resumed with my GI symptom problems. now my GP is not happy to represcribe me anything from this family. dumb me...


----------



## missC (Oct 16, 2002)

i have to say they made me as hungry as a horse and i got quite fat. but i have no real anorexic tendencies and it didn't really bother me.


----------



## missC (Oct 16, 2002)

i have to say they made me as hungry as a horse and i got quite fat. but i have no real anorexic tendencies and it didn't really bother me.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

When I take xnax my IBS get very slightly better. In general I can call it ineffective in my case.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

When I take xnax my IBS get very slightly better. In general I can call it ineffective in my case.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Can you explain you beauty?What is xnax?Be clear.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Can you explain you beauty?What is xnax?Be clear.


----------



## beedub (Jan 5, 2004)

I was on vicodin for four years for an unrelated back condition. I never had IBS until about the 3rd year of taking opiates. They had the opposite effect on me and caused or exacerbated my IBS.


----------



## beedub (Jan 5, 2004)

I was on vicodin for four years for an unrelated back condition. I never had IBS until about the 3rd year of taking opiates. They had the opposite effect on me and caused or exacerbated my IBS.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

Xnax is used to relieve anxiety, nervousness and tension. I think it belongs to the volume family. http://www.info-pharm.com/xanax/xnax.html I never got adicted to it.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

Xnax is used to relieve anxiety, nervousness and tension. I think it belongs to the volume family. http://www.info-pharm.com/xanax/xnax.html I never got adicted to it.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I have taken Xanax .25 mg morning and night since June of last year. I also take Effexor XR which has helped with depression but did not stop the D. My D--like many others--was first diagnosed by a GI as IBS-D but none of the GI meds worked. On a really bad day, I took a Xanax to deal with my anxiety about the D. It made the D stop and it has never come back except under severe stress--my mother died 3 weeks ago so I had a few bouts at that time. Anyway, my psychiatrist says I suffer from anxiety-induced D--something he sees quite often--so I continue to take the Xanax and have never had to increase the dosage. Many doctors will not prescribe it for as long as I've been taking it, but mine believes it is a very valuable drug for anxiety and that newer ones just don't work as well. Take care.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I have taken Xanax .25 mg morning and night since June of last year. I also take Effexor XR which has helped with depression but did not stop the D. My D--like many others--was first diagnosed by a GI as IBS-D but none of the GI meds worked. On a really bad day, I took a Xanax to deal with my anxiety about the D. It made the D stop and it has never come back except under severe stress--my mother died 3 weeks ago so I had a few bouts at that time. Anyway, my psychiatrist says I suffer from anxiety-induced D--something he sees quite often--so I continue to take the Xanax and have never had to increase the dosage. Many doctors will not prescribe it for as long as I've been taking it, but mine believes it is a very valuable drug for anxiety and that newer ones just don't work as well. Take care.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Beedub,do you think opiods makes ibs worst most of the time?In one month,i had two ibs sufferers who are ibs free with opioids antagonist.I'm asking me if opioids and opiods antagonist can have differents effects on ibs.Any infos on that?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Beedub,do you think opiods makes ibs worst most of the time?In one month,i had two ibs sufferers who are ibs free with opioids antagonist.I'm asking me if opioids and opiods antagonist can have differents effects on ibs.Any infos on that?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I heard that a copy of Methadone exist. Apparently,the name is Dolophine.I would like to know if anybody knows or tried that?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I heard that a copy of Methadone exist. Apparently,the name is Dolophine.I would like to know if anybody knows or tried that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

i also wanted to say that while on vicodin not only did my ibs completely dissappear -but all my other weird 'nerve' related issues did - like being constantly cold, severe skin sensitivity to touch, and frequent bouts of hives. there has to be something to this!vicodin is an opiate, right?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

i also wanted to say that while on vicodin not only did my ibs completely dissappear -but all my other weird 'nerve' related issues did - like being constantly cold, severe skin sensitivity to touch, and frequent bouts of hives. there has to be something to this!vicodin is an opiate, right?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

JOANARC,WHAT IS VICODIN EXCACKLY?WHY YOU ARE NOT STILL TAKING?CAN I GET A PRESCRIPTION EASILY FROM MY GP?SIDE EFFECTS?SORRY FOR ALL THIS QUESTION I'M VERY BORED.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

JOANARC,WHAT IS VICODIN EXCACKLY?WHY YOU ARE NOT STILL TAKING?CAN I GET A PRESCRIPTION EASILY FROM MY GP?SIDE EFFECTS?SORRY FOR ALL THIS QUESTION I'M VERY BORED.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

vicodin is used as a painkiller or more specifically as a relaxant and it is in the opiate class of drugs. you could probably get a short prescription for it if you complained of a lot of pain or had a severe anxiety problem. but it is addictive and just b/c its used for pain or anxiety doesn't mean that you can't get addicted to it. also, it is VERY sedating - not something you'd want to use while driving or even working. i just think its interesting that while taking the vicodin (which is an opiate), all my syptoms just dissappeared. i would think that if you were going to experiment with something you'd try naltrexone first, methadone second, and i don't think vicodin is an option as its a pretty heavy narcotic.i'm bored too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

vicodin is used as a painkiller or more specifically as a relaxant and it is in the opiate class of drugs. you could probably get a short prescription for it if you complained of a lot of pain or had a severe anxiety problem. but it is addictive and just b/c its used for pain or anxiety doesn't mean that you can't get addicted to it. also, it is VERY sedating - not something you'd want to use while driving or even working. i just think its interesting that while taking the vicodin (which is an opiate), all my syptoms just dissappeared. i would think that if you were going to experiment with something you'd try naltrexone first, methadone second, and i don't think vicodin is an option as its a pretty heavy narcotic.i'm bored too.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

thanks joan,sound cool but i'm sceptical that M.D.'s will gonna prescribe anything.But,everything is possible.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

thanks joan,sound cool but i'm sceptical that M.D.'s will gonna prescribe anything.But,everything is possible.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Tommorow,i will see my specialist in rheumatism.I saw him in the past for my bad back and swelling knee cause by the arthritis(apparently cause by a virus).My bad back is coming from my ibs spasms(acidic stools).He probably is able to prescribe me some pain medication.I target opiods antagonist.If he can't help me,he will give me a paper to be refer to a pain specialist.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Tommorow,i will see my specialist in rheumatism.I saw him in the past for my bad back and swelling knee cause by the arthritis(apparently cause by a virus).My bad back is coming from my ibs spasms(acidic stools).He probably is able to prescribe me some pain medication.I target opiods antagonist.If he can't help me,he will give me a paper to be refer to a pain specialist.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Apparently,in Canada,it is usual to wait 10 months to see a pain specialist.Often,i wish i wasborn in USA.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Apparently,in Canada,it is usual to wait 10 months to see a pain specialist.Often,i wish i wasborn in USA.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Another fact on the subject,why i can't get my prescription? http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...4&dopt=Abstract


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Another fact on the subject,why i can't get my prescription? http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...4&dopt=Abstract


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

If i were sure about the ingredients,i buy any opiods agonist on the streets.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

If i were sure about the ingredients,i buy any opiods agonist on the streets.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think i have found the link who will convince my doctor to prescribe my Naltrexone in low dose. http://www.lowdosenaltrexone.org/#What_dis...been_useful_for


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think i have found the link who will convince my doctor to prescribe my Naltrexone in low dose. http://www.lowdosenaltrexone.org/#What_dis...been_useful_for


----------



## Johanna Lytton (Jan 29, 2003)

Spasman,i dont mean to sound negative but you need to consider that it may not work for you. All IBS is different and what helps Dan may not help you. I just dont want you to be disapointed if it doesnt work.Jo


----------



## Johanna Lytton (Jan 29, 2003)

Spasman,i dont mean to sound negative but you need to consider that it may not work for you. All IBS is different and what helps Dan may not help you. I just dont want you to be disapointed if it doesnt work.Jo


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm very unhappy at the moment,i don't want pain anymore.The other day at the E.R. they shoot me with morphine and my bowel pain was instantly gone.I mean that my peristaltic start to work again!I think that is a sign.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm very unhappy at the moment,i don't want pain anymore.The other day at the E.R. they shoot me with morphine and my bowel pain was instantly gone.I mean that my peristaltic start to work again!I think that is a sign.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Miss C,on page 3 you said that you take pill from Valium family,what it is?Maybe i can try Valium.What is the side effect?I know that you want to sleep with it but not much.Elvis and Kurt are ridiculous.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Miss C,on page 3 you said that you take pill from Valium family,what it is?Maybe i can try Valium.What is the side effect?I know that you want to sleep with it but not much.Elvis and Kurt are ridiculous.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I have to call GlaxoSmithKline as they show that they have a license agreement with Warner-Lambert for fedotozine. See if anybody can find out anything,


The larger trials demonstrated that the drug was useless unfortunately.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I have to call GlaxoSmithKline as they show that they have a license agreement with Warner-Lambert for fedotozine. See if anybody can find out anything,


The larger trials demonstrated that the drug was useless unfortunately.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Ouch!Thanks Flux.But can you find good news?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Ouch!Thanks Flux.But can you find good news?


----------



## missC (Oct 16, 2002)

spasman, it was too long ago for me to remember, although it was a member of the benzodiazepine family. i would think twice if i were you, though: it made me want to sleep most of the time, and i was so hungry i got hugey fat. well, not huge, but pretty big. however i'm still going to try to get my doc to give me a low dose and give it another try.


----------



## missC (Oct 16, 2002)

spasman, it was too long ago for me to remember, although it was a member of the benzodiazepine family. i would think twice if i were you, though: it made me want to sleep most of the time, and i was so hungry i got hugey fat. well, not huge, but pretty big. however i'm still going to try to get my doc to give me a low dose and give it another try.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

miss C,i feel so stress by my own body,i think that everything who can reduce my stresssensitivity.If the side effects can be evoid i will try anything.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

miss C,i feel so stress by my own body,i think that everything who can reduce my stresssensitivity.If the side effects can be evoid i will try anything.


----------



## tedsdad (Jan 15, 2004)

Hello,I would defintely avoid methadone for IBS. I have IBS-D. I am also a clean and sober, ( several years), former addict. I was on methadone maintenace for a couple of years back in 1985. It was MUCH harder to get of of than heroin. I know that I am a former addict and have an addictive personality and was given higher doses and blah, blah, blah, but I don't believe there are any regular MD's that will give out prescriptions for methadone. I will tell you that yes, methadone definitly will relieve ALL of the symptoms of IBS and once you get used to it, you will feel normal, but if you ever want to get off of it, it will be a very unpleasant experience. Also, that is a myth that methadone doesn't get you high. I defintely got quite a good buzz of it every day. It is a very powerful narcotic.I don't know how naltrexone,(SP?) would for IBS, but that would be a much better alternative. It is used for reversing heroin overdoses, or reversing the effects of narcotics.If you really want methadone, you might try a pain management clinic, but I wouldn't recomment it.Take care,Mark


----------



## tedsdad (Jan 15, 2004)

Hello,I would defintely avoid methadone for IBS. I have IBS-D. I am also a clean and sober, ( several years), former addict. I was on methadone maintenace for a couple of years back in 1985. It was MUCH harder to get of of than heroin. I know that I am a former addict and have an addictive personality and was given higher doses and blah, blah, blah, but I don't believe there are any regular MD's that will give out prescriptions for methadone. I will tell you that yes, methadone definitly will relieve ALL of the symptoms of IBS and once you get used to it, you will feel normal, but if you ever want to get off of it, it will be a very unpleasant experience. Also, that is a myth that methadone doesn't get you high. I defintely got quite a good buzz of it every day. It is a very powerful narcotic.I don't know how naltrexone,(SP?) would for IBS, but that would be a much better alternative. It is used for reversing heroin overdoses, or reversing the effects of narcotics.If you really want methadone, you might try a pain management clinic, but I wouldn't recomment it.Take care,Mark


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Mark,i want to try it at low dose.Around 1 or 2mg.Sound cool to be free of ibs.I'm not an addict andsome research confirm that for pain compassion,only 1% of the people get addict.I recommand that to me untill a new treatment is available.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Mark,i want to try it at low dose.Around 1 or 2mg.Sound cool to be free of ibs.I'm not an addict andsome research confirm that for pain compassion,only 1% of the people get addict.I recommand that to me untill a new treatment is available.


----------



## tedsdad (Jan 15, 2004)

Narcotics do have uses. I really believe that they are a LIFE SAVER for people in chronic pain and you are right, if you use it for chronic pain, then you probably won't become addicted, but you may become dependent. Dependent is NOT the same thing as addiction. If you really suffering and believe this would help you, then maybe you could get methadone from a pain clinic. Mark


----------



## tedsdad (Jan 15, 2004)

Narcotics do have uses. I really believe that they are a LIFE SAVER for people in chronic pain and you are right, if you use it for chronic pain, then you probably won't become addicted, but you may become dependent. Dependent is NOT the same thing as addiction. If you really suffering and believe this would help you, then maybe you could get methadone from a pain clinic. Mark


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Mark,i have call the pain clinic and they want that i wait 1 year for my appointement.They want to kill me.I think i'm gonna go in USA.Canadais the third world.







Dependant=addiction


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Mark,i have call the pain clinic and they want that i wait 1 year for my appointement.They want to kill me.I think i'm gonna go in USA.Canadais the third world.







Dependant=addiction


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Mark,do you had ibs when you was on Meth?If yes,tell me what is the lower dose to take to feel the peristaltic movement back to normal?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Mark,do you had ibs when you was on Meth?If yes,tell me what is the lower dose to take to feel the peristaltic movement back to normal?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Old addicts will always have a first bad reactionlike you have.I don't judge you.The thing is that i enter by the backdoor.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Old addicts will always have a first bad reactionlike you have.I don't judge you.The thing is that i enter by the backdoor.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Those who dosen't shows their e-mail box it sucks!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Those who dosen't shows their e-mail box it sucks!


----------



## rickilee82 (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi every one,I just wanted to see the response I got first before i posted again (see I'm cured in ibs-d). More info on me. I am 22 years old and a female living in ontario canada. ive had ibs-d for 7 years. I tried everything, buscopan, dicetel, etc. I used a narcotic oxycocet for pain management and it works very well but it is addictive so you have to be careful. i have used it for 2 years but am not addicted so it can be done.i used to have 2-3 bowel movements each day with unbearable pain. I had to drop out of university in my 3rd year bc my symptoms were so bad i would often pass out from the pain. To prevent this i used ativan and that seem to keep me from hyperventilating.Health care in ontario is free but really slow. I got fed up and went to the mayo clinic in the states and they confirmed that i did have ibs. You know that study on the main page at the mayo, i am in that. it's just a small questionar about your family history and a blood sample. my grand father had ibs.Anyway, you're right about fedotozine (tramadol is the other name, it is not in canda yet) being banned in combination with lotronex(sorry about spelling error). This is bc the two together can have the side effect of seizure but this is a 1 in 700 chance. My doctor and i discussed this and decided the risks were worth it. I take a very low dosage of both and that seems to be all i need. In fact i think i am having too much lotronex bc i started having constipation which i have never had before. so eat lots of fibre. The lotronex I take is in pill form( its a bif on too) if you would like exact dosages email me. I will answer all your questions. Maybe my health is a reaction of the two drugs combined. Thanks for the feedback everyone. Feel free to call me too, 18885273316 in canada.


----------



## rickilee82 (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi every one,I just wanted to see the response I got first before i posted again (see I'm cured in ibs-d). More info on me. I am 22 years old and a female living in ontario canada. ive had ibs-d for 7 years. I tried everything, buscopan, dicetel, etc. I used a narcotic oxycocet for pain management and it works very well but it is addictive so you have to be careful. i have used it for 2 years but am not addicted so it can be done.i used to have 2-3 bowel movements each day with unbearable pain. I had to drop out of university in my 3rd year bc my symptoms were so bad i would often pass out from the pain. To prevent this i used ativan and that seem to keep me from hyperventilating.Health care in ontario is free but really slow. I got fed up and went to the mayo clinic in the states and they confirmed that i did have ibs. You know that study on the main page at the mayo, i am in that. it's just a small questionar about your family history and a blood sample. my grand father had ibs.Anyway, you're right about fedotozine (tramadol is the other name, it is not in canda yet) being banned in combination with lotronex(sorry about spelling error). This is bc the two together can have the side effect of seizure but this is a 1 in 700 chance. My doctor and i discussed this and decided the risks were worth it. I take a very low dosage of both and that seems to be all i need. In fact i think i am having too much lotronex bc i started having constipation which i have never had before. so eat lots of fibre. The lotronex I take is in pill form( its a bif on too) if you would like exact dosages email me. I will answer all your questions. Maybe my health is a reaction of the two drugs combined. Thanks for the feedback everyone. Feel free to call me too, 18885273316 in canada.


----------



## rickilee82 (Aug 18, 2002)

also, tramadol is an opiate and although it does work , i still find that the oxycocet not percocet works best- demerol works even better.


----------



## rickilee82 (Aug 18, 2002)

also, tramadol is an opiate and although it does work , i still find that the oxycocet not percocet works best- demerol works even better.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Ricky Lee,i'm confuse about what you take.Can you tell in few lines what you have take and the efects of each.exemple:Methadone: plaster for ibs(under 10mg),SideE.:MAY cause sleepy feeling or addiction(1%).


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Ricky Lee,i'm confuse about what you take.Can you tell in few lines what you have take and the efects of each.exemple:Methadone: plaster for ibs(under 10mg),SideE.:MAY cause sleepy feeling or addiction(1%).


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I send this link again,Flux seems to claims that this research have been invalidated by another BUTif you can see under,it is from 2004 apparently.How can you invalidated this if it is just coming out? --------------------------------------------------------------------------------General Search Results--Full RecordArticle 1 of 1 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------EFFICACY OF PERIPHERAL KAPPA-AGONIST FEDOTOZINE VERSUS PLACEBO IN TREATMENT OF IRRITABLE-BOWEL-SYNDROME - A MULTICENTER DOSE-RESPONSE STUDYDAPOIGNY M, ABITBOL JL, FRAITAG BDIGESTIVE DISEASES AND SCIENCES Document type: Article Language: English Abstract:The efficacy and safety of the peripheral kappa agonist fedotozine was evaluated in a double-blind, multicenter study involving 238 patients with the irritable bowel syndrome. After a two-week washout, patients were assigned to one of four groups to receive either placebo or fedotozine three times a day at doses of 3.5, 15, or 30 mg for six weeks. Patient assessment of mean symptom intensity indicated that the 30-mg dose of fedotozine was superior to placebo in relieving maximal daily abdominal pain (P = 0.01), mean daily pain (P = 0.007), and abdominal bloating (P = 0.02). Changes in bowel function and defecation disorders could not be evaluated reliably. According to the investigators, the highest dose of fedotozine markedly reduced overall disease severity (P = 0.003) and the pain component of the symptomatic profile (P = 0.009). Clinical and laboratory safety was very good. Fedotozine 30 mg three times a day therefore appears to be effective and safe in the treatment of the abdominal pain and bloating associated with IBS.AddressesAPOIGNY M, HOP HOTEL DIEU,DEPT HEPATOGASTROENTEROL,RUE LEON MALFREYT,F-63031 CLERMONT FERRAND,FRANCEINST RECH JOUVEINAL,FRESNES,FRANCEPublisherLENUM PUBL CORP, 233 SPRING ST, NEW YORK, NY 10013IDS Number:TE102ISSN:0163-2116 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Article 1 of 1 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Acceptable Use PolicyCopyright ï¿½ 2004 Thomson ISI


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I send this link again,Flux seems to claims that this research have been invalidated by another BUTif you can see under,it is from 2004 apparently.How can you invalidated this if it is just coming out? --------------------------------------------------------------------------------General Search Results--Full RecordArticle 1 of 1 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------EFFICACY OF PERIPHERAL KAPPA-AGONIST FEDOTOZINE VERSUS PLACEBO IN TREATMENT OF IRRITABLE-BOWEL-SYNDROME - A MULTICENTER DOSE-RESPONSE STUDYDAPOIGNY M, ABITBOL JL, FRAITAG BDIGESTIVE DISEASES AND SCIENCES Document type: Article Language: English Abstract:The efficacy and safety of the peripheral kappa agonist fedotozine was evaluated in a double-blind, multicenter study involving 238 patients with the irritable bowel syndrome. After a two-week washout, patients were assigned to one of four groups to receive either placebo or fedotozine three times a day at doses of 3.5, 15, or 30 mg for six weeks. Patient assessment of mean symptom intensity indicated that the 30-mg dose of fedotozine was superior to placebo in relieving maximal daily abdominal pain (P = 0.01), mean daily pain (P = 0.007), and abdominal bloating (P = 0.02). Changes in bowel function and defecation disorders could not be evaluated reliably. According to the investigators, the highest dose of fedotozine markedly reduced overall disease severity (P = 0.003) and the pain component of the symptomatic profile (P = 0.009). Clinical and laboratory safety was very good. Fedotozine 30 mg three times a day therefore appears to be effective and safe in the treatment of the abdominal pain and bloating associated with IBS.AddressesAPOIGNY M, HOP HOTEL DIEU,DEPT HEPATOGASTROENTEROL,RUE LEON MALFREYT,F-63031 CLERMONT FERRAND,FRANCEINST RECH JOUVEINAL,FRESNES,FRANCEPublisherLENUM PUBL CORP, 233 SPRING ST, NEW YORK, NY 10013IDS Number:TE102ISSN:0163-2116 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Article 1 of 1 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Acceptable Use PolicyCopyright ï¿½ 2004 Thomson ISI


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

That study is almost nine years old: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov:80/entrez/quer...st_uids=7587797 The results were not replicated in the larger, formal drug trials.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

That study is almost nine years old: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov:80/entrez/quer...st_uids=7587797 The results were not replicated in the larger, formal drug trials.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah but what do you mean by this post? posted 03-12-2004 12:04 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------quote:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------I have to call GlaxoSmithKline as they show that they have a license agreement with Warner-Lambert for fedotozine. See if anybody can find out anything, --------------------------------------------------------------------------------The larger trials demonstrated that the drug was useless unfortunately. ???????????????????????Don't just speculate Fluxplease.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah but what do you mean by this post? posted 03-12-2004 12:04 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------quote:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------I have to call GlaxoSmithKline as they show that they have a license agreement with Warner-Lambert for fedotozine. See if anybody can find out anything, --------------------------------------------------------------------------------The larger trials demonstrated that the drug was useless unfortunately. ???????????????????????Don't just speculate Fluxplease.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

It's not speculation. The clinical trials didn't show the effect that it did in the published studies, so Glaxo decided not to pursue it any further. I don't know why the results were so different. I never saw or heard a good explanation for that. This was back in 1998, I recall.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

It's not speculation. The clinical trials didn't show the effect that it did in the published studies, so Glaxo decided not to pursue it any further. I don't know why the results were so different. I never saw or heard a good explanation for that. This was back in 1998, I recall.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Flux,Ricky-Lee use Fedotozine for ibs-d and she's symptoms-free.BUT,she's also take Lotronex and 2 others things.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Flux,Ricky-Lee use Fedotozine for ibs-d and she's symptoms-free.BUT,she's also take Lotronex and 2 others things.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Kel tell that she's cured,maybe it is "fabricated information".


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Kel tell that she's cured,maybe it is "fabricated information".


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have done a research on Methadone in the ibs group and i found a post from Kmottus from last year and it was very funny.Here it is:I do know that if you take 160 Immodium at a time for some period of time you will need to go on Methadone to get off of it, but that is a bit more extreme than is probably what you are looking for 160 at a time doesn't appear to be acutely fatal so I suspect if you need a few more than usual to make it though the test you would be ok. Just don't go overboard or you may be really constipated for a while. But that is pretty much about all you can do to yourself with too much Imodium for a few hours.K.PS the person that took 160 at a time was a junkie and was using Imodium to get a fix. No word in the brief report I read of how constipated the guy was, but they did detox him with Methadone.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have done a research on Methadone in the ibs group and i found a post from Kmottus from last year and it was very funny.Here it is:I do know that if you take 160 Immodium at a time for some period of time you will need to go on Methadone to get off of it, but that is a bit more extreme than is probably what you are looking for 160 at a time doesn't appear to be acutely fatal so I suspect if you need a few more than usual to make it though the test you would be ok. Just don't go overboard or you may be really constipated for a while. But that is pretty much about all you can do to yourself with too much Imodium for a few hours.K.PS the person that took 160 at a time was a junkie and was using Imodium to get a fix. No word in the brief report I read of how constipated the guy was, but they did detox him with Methadone.


----------



## missdiane (Mar 4, 2004)

Have any of you in Canada tried 222s?


----------



## missdiane (Mar 4, 2004)

Have any of you in Canada tried 222s?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What is that 222s a joke?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What is that 222s a joke?


----------



## missdiane (Mar 4, 2004)

When my sister use to live in Wash. I would go up and visit her, but before I returned home we would cross the border to Canada, go to the nearest pharmacy and buy a few bottles of 222 tabs and syrup (codine) as it is not available in the states without a prescription.


----------



## missdiane (Mar 4, 2004)

When my sister use to live in Wash. I would go up and visit her, but before I returned home we would cross the border to Canada, go to the nearest pharmacy and buy a few bottles of 222 tabs and syrup (codine) as it is not available in the states without a prescription.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Apparently codeine cause me side effects.I don't know why.I don't know about 222.Do you have relief with it?Which kind of ibs do you have?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Apparently codeine cause me side effects.I don't know why.I don't know about 222.Do you have relief with it?Which kind of ibs do you have?


----------



## missdiane (Mar 4, 2004)

I have ibs-a, it use to be d but know it is either one. I don't have problems with codine. Tell the truth I don't think I have problems with any meds. whether it be uppers or downers.







Next time you go to the pharmacy ask him where the 222s are. I'm serious this is not a joke.


----------



## missdiane (Mar 4, 2004)

I have ibs-a, it use to be d but know it is either one. I don't have problems with codine. Tell the truth I don't think I have problems with any meds. whether it be uppers or downers.







Next time you go to the pharmacy ask him where the 222s are. I'm serious this is not a joke.


----------



## missdiane (Mar 4, 2004)

Spasman I haven't taken 222's for a while (Okla. is quite a ways from the border) I do take hyrocodone (Lorcet) which going by the name sounds like it would contain codine, any way it is a narcotic. Good pain killer but when the pain is bad my Dr. tells me to double the doseage. I started taking it for chronic pain long before I came down with ibs.


----------



## missdiane (Mar 4, 2004)

Spasman I haven't taken 222's for a while (Okla. is quite a ways from the border) I do take hyrocodone (Lorcet) which going by the name sounds like it would contain codine, any way it is a narcotic. Good pain killer but when the pain is bad my Dr. tells me to double the doseage. I started taking it for chronic pain long before I came down with ibs.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Methadone for pain.Info link: http://www.mywhatever.com/cifwriter/librar...tfact/ff75.html


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Methadone for pain.Info link: http://www.mywhatever.com/cifwriter/librar...tfact/ff75.html


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have contact the office of the controlled substances in Ontario.I ask to them to send me a list of the doctors who can prescribe Meth.for pain only.I hope they will gonna send me the infos.I want to give a try to this unusual and powerful drug.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have contact the office of the controlled substances in Ontario.I ask to them to send me a list of the doctors who can prescribe Meth.for pain only.I hope they will gonna send me the infos.I want to give a try to this unusual and powerful drug.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

HHaaaaaaaaa!I have the list of all the docs who can prescribe Meth. in Canada.I'm gonna tract them tommorrow.Unfortunaly, i just the adress and name,no phone numbers.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

HHaaaaaaaaa!I have the list of all the docs who can prescribe Meth. in Canada.I'm gonna tract them tommorrow.Unfortunaly, i just the adress and name,no phone numbers.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Methadone is so hard to get in Quebec,Canada!I think i finally found a doc to get my prescription.I will let you know after my appointment.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Methadone is so hard to get in Quebec,Canada!I think i finally found a doc to get my prescription.I will let you know after my appointment.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

bump. I haven't checked in for a while, for very serious reasons. I will tell you my story, tomorrow, April 1.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

bump. I haven't checked in for a while, for very serious reasons. I will tell you my story, tomorrow, April 1.


----------



## highsider (Mar 20, 2004)

i am new to this website, but have to say it is very encouraging to find a group of people who not only share their personal experience of this disorder, but for the most part show genuine concern and sympathy to others suffering also. after reading through some of the posts, i noticed some relevance to a previous post i made about bruised kidneys and having no ibs symptoms whatsoever. when i made the post, it didn't occur to me that the pain medication i had been given may have been a factor in my relief. on the 29/02/04, spasman posted about the fact that when he was given morphine for his pain he gained relief from his symptoms and had a "normal" bm. my experience was that after bruising both of my kidneys in an accident, i was also given morphine for the pain and suffered NO symptoms of my ibs for several days (returned afterwards though.)! could just be coincidence but thought it might be worth throwing in my two cents!


----------



## highsider (Mar 20, 2004)

i am new to this website, but have to say it is very encouraging to find a group of people who not only share their personal experience of this disorder, but for the most part show genuine concern and sympathy to others suffering also. after reading through some of the posts, i noticed some relevance to a previous post i made about bruised kidneys and having no ibs symptoms whatsoever. when i made the post, it didn't occur to me that the pain medication i had been given may have been a factor in my relief. on the 29/02/04, spasman posted about the fact that when he was given morphine for his pain he gained relief from his symptoms and had a "normal" bm. my experience was that after bruising both of my kidneys in an accident, i was also given morphine for the pain and suffered NO symptoms of my ibs for several days (returned afterwards though.)! could just be coincidence but thought it might be worth throwing in my two cents!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

My experience my Morphine was one injection at the E.R. because of a general pain cause by a virus apparently.I cannot talk about Normal BM but after the shoothing my PAINFUL spasms(constipation) stop instantly and i felt that the peristaltic restart.However,the dose was probably to high and i was too smooth.














Highsider,outstanding that you was symptoms free!So you attribute that to Morphine?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

My experience my Morphine was one injection at the E.R. because of a general pain cause by a virus apparently.I cannot talk about Normal BM but after the shoothing my PAINFUL spasms(constipation) stop instantly and i felt that the peristaltic restart.However,the dose was probably to high and i was too smooth.














Highsider,outstanding that you was symptoms free!So you attribute that to Morphine?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I begin to think that the pain(sensitivity) is the cause of ibs more than organics factors probably.Then if we stop the pain,the symptoms goes away.The major recent researchs on sensitivity and ibs agree with this statement.By the way,i don't understand why they don't suggest Morphine or others opiods.Considering that 20% of the population have that,many people will be on opioids.Eric,do you see an interest for us in the pain treatment(control)?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I begin to think that the pain(sensitivity) is the cause of ibs more than organics factors probably.Then if we stop the pain,the symptoms goes away.The major recent researchs on sensitivity and ibs agree with this statement.By the way,i don't understand why they don't suggest Morphine or others opiods.Considering that 20% of the population have that,many people will be on opioids.Eric,do you see an interest for us in the pain treatment(control)?


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Those of you that have known me for a long time, here's my story.Started out with what I now realize was mild ibs in 1968 (age 14). I would periodically get cramping, crampin,g, cramping, then came the D. I somehow knew that drinking coca cola would speed the process. I would then be completely cleaned out til the next episode (may be every month). Later (age 25) I found that a dinner of rare (nowadays, a no-no) steak & chocolate ice cream would cause this.In 1996 my d turned to c. then came the search through constilose to perdiem with senna. PerDiem worked for 2 years, then I would get a piece of stool fall down in after noon (annoying, not painful) which would need a suppository to get out.I became more and more dependent on suppositories til a brief respite in 2003 on miralax, citrucel, and zelnorm. Then by 2003's summer, I needed more and more suppositories.I began several years ago to have an hour of pain every morning following a bm which became 5 hours of pain.In fall 2003 I began to have pain awke me at night. I was tested for slow tranit at Temple University; upper gi disturbances and pelvic floor dysfunction. I was in -retraining for pelvic floor dysfunction through rectal exercises when I had a "nervous breakdown" from the colo-rectal pain.I had shots of botox injected into my rectum which failed to relieve the pfd/incomplete evacuation. If I even go one day w/o a bm I am in level 10 pain all day. Dr. big-shot will not call me back since last Friday. I now believe I have pain predominant IBS as each meal brings more and more pain til' the next morning (by the way, even an enema to cleanse the lower bowel for pfd dysfunction training hurts excruciatingly).So, all you early posters who said try bentyl, librax, yada yada. THEY DON'T WORK! Nor does dilaudid (emergency room visit), tramadol, hydrocodone or even percocet. So, if there is a try for methadone, or a milder derivative, how do I get in?I start seeing an IBS hypnotist in Phila Wed 4/7 for $150 an hour. I also have 3 ruptured disks in my neck WHICH IS NOTHING! Some days I walk doubled in 2, but at least if I only had that I COULD EAT WITHOUT PAIN!Through much self-talk, I have increased my sleep time from an all-time low of 2 hours to about 6.I hope this wasn't a rant, but I am very sad about losing my past life of only 4 years ago, at the age of 49. I still work and perform as usual, but it is a chore. (Am on klonopin .5 bid, 20 mg. paxil, and restoril.)


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Those of you that have known me for a long time, here's my story.Started out with what I now realize was mild ibs in 1968 (age 14). I would periodically get cramping, crampin,g, cramping, then came the D. I somehow knew that drinking coca cola would speed the process. I would then be completely cleaned out til the next episode (may be every month). Later (age 25) I found that a dinner of rare (nowadays, a no-no) steak & chocolate ice cream would cause this.In 1996 my d turned to c. then came the search through constilose to perdiem with senna. PerDiem worked for 2 years, then I would get a piece of stool fall down in after noon (annoying, not painful) which would need a suppository to get out.I became more and more dependent on suppositories til a brief respite in 2003 on miralax, citrucel, and zelnorm. Then by 2003's summer, I needed more and more suppositories.I began several years ago to have an hour of pain every morning following a bm which became 5 hours of pain.In fall 2003 I began to have pain awke me at night. I was tested for slow tranit at Temple University; upper gi disturbances and pelvic floor dysfunction. I was in -retraining for pelvic floor dysfunction through rectal exercises when I had a "nervous breakdown" from the colo-rectal pain.I had shots of botox injected into my rectum which failed to relieve the pfd/incomplete evacuation. If I even go one day w/o a bm I am in level 10 pain all day. Dr. big-shot will not call me back since last Friday. I now believe I have pain predominant IBS as each meal brings more and more pain til' the next morning (by the way, even an enema to cleanse the lower bowel for pfd dysfunction training hurts excruciatingly).So, all you early posters who said try bentyl, librax, yada yada. THEY DON'T WORK! Nor does dilaudid (emergency room visit), tramadol, hydrocodone or even percocet. So, if there is a try for methadone, or a milder derivative, how do I get in?I start seeing an IBS hypnotist in Phila Wed 4/7 for $150 an hour. I also have 3 ruptured disks in my neck WHICH IS NOTHING! Some days I walk doubled in 2, but at least if I only had that I COULD EAT WITHOUT PAIN!Through much self-talk, I have increased my sleep time from an all-time low of 2 hours to about 6.I hope this wasn't a rant, but I am very sad about losing my past life of only 4 years ago, at the age of 49. I still work and perform as usual, but it is a chore. (Am on klonopin .5 bid, 20 mg. paxil, and restoril.)


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

The only thing that I can think of that fits your wish of having a low dose opiod for slowing the bowel and one that may be easier than methadone to obtain, is the tincture of opium that I have read about in other posts (if someone has mentioned it here, I am sorry for repeating the information).I think that is the name of it but my understanding is that it is a very low dose of opiod that can slow down the bowel but doesn't produce any sedation or other side-effects. Maybe someone with experience taking this can comment.Here is some information that I found in an online pharmacy site about tincture of Opium:*	FDA labeled indications*	DiarrheaD. Tincture of OPIUM is useful as an antidiarrheal (Cohen & Pops, 1968). *	1. TINCTURE OF OPIUM *	a. The usual dose of 10% OPIUM tincture is 0.6 milliliter (equivalent to 6 milligrams MORPHINE) 4 times daily (Olin, 1990); the tincture may be diluted in water, however, this will cause it to turn milky white. Take with food or meals if gastrointestinal irritation occurs (USPDI, 1994).


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

The only thing that I can think of that fits your wish of having a low dose opiod for slowing the bowel and one that may be easier than methadone to obtain, is the tincture of opium that I have read about in other posts (if someone has mentioned it here, I am sorry for repeating the information).I think that is the name of it but my understanding is that it is a very low dose of opiod that can slow down the bowel but doesn't produce any sedation or other side-effects. Maybe someone with experience taking this can comment.Here is some information that I found in an online pharmacy site about tincture of Opium:*	FDA labeled indications*	DiarrheaD. Tincture of OPIUM is useful as an antidiarrheal (Cohen & Pops, 1968). *	1. TINCTURE OF OPIUM *	a. The usual dose of 10% OPIUM tincture is 0.6 milliliter (equivalent to 6 milligrams MORPHINE) 4 times daily (Olin, 1990); the tincture may be diluted in water, however, this will cause it to turn milky white. Take with food or meals if gastrointestinal irritation occurs (USPDI, 1994).


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Opium tincture:Apparently it really works with D.But i'm asking me if that can works with others type of ibs like spastic or pain predominant.One of them who is on it here have recommand me to try it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Opium tincture:Apparently it really works with D.But i'm asking me if that can works with others type of ibs like spastic or pain predominant.One of them who is on it here have recommand me to try it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Maybe Morphine or others opioids at low dose can cut the constant pain signal that Eric talk about.My G.I. specialist told me that the bowel sensitivity altered the motility by causing spasms.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Maybe Morphine or others opioids at low dose can cut the constant pain signal that Eric talk about.My G.I. specialist told me that the bowel sensitivity altered the motility by causing spasms.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

well, its most predominant use is for pain so I would think it would work both on pain and diarrhea.I can tell you from my experience with the long acting morphine (kadian) that it has controlled both my pain and has slowed me way down (I need stool softeners and / or Senna to be regular).So I would think it would help for both symptoms. The dose though is what is open for question.Maybe start a new thread asking those that have used tincture for opium what their experiences are in obtaining the medicine from the doctor and how it worked on the pain and D.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

well, its most predominant use is for pain so I would think it would work both on pain and diarrhea.I can tell you from my experience with the long acting morphine (kadian) that it has controlled both my pain and has slowed me way down (I need stool softeners and / or Senna to be regular).So I would think it would help for both symptoms. The dose though is what is open for question.Maybe start a new thread asking those that have used tincture for opium what their experiences are in obtaining the medicine from the doctor and how it worked on the pain and D.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Here is some information that I copied from an online medical book in our library (I am thinking that you may be more successful in asking for this because the doses they dispense for anti-diarrheal uses is less than that for pain so maybe the doctors will be more likely to consider prescribing it for IBS complaints):Opium Preparations Introduction ï¿½ Opium, a naturally occurring opiate agonist, is an antiperistaltic antidiarrhea agent. Uses Opium preparations are used for their constipating effect in the symptomatic treatment of diarrhea. Although paregoric is widely used, the less complex and more potent opium tincture is preferred by some clinicians. Opium preparations should not be used in patients with diarrhea caused by poisoning until the toxic material is eliminated from the GI tract by gastric lavage or cathartics. Opium preparations are frequently used in combination with kaolin and pectin, which have adsorbent and protective properties. Bismuth salts are also common ingredients in commercially available opium preparation combination products, presumably for their adsorbent and protective effects. Dosage and Administration ï¿½ Administration Paregoric and opium tincture are administered orally. When paregoric is added to water, a milky fluid is formed by the separation of anise oil and camphor. ï¿½ Dosage The usual adult dosage of paregoric for the treatment of diarrhea is 5-10 mL 1-4 times daily. The usual pediatric dosage of paregoric is 0.25-0.5 mL/kg 1-4 times daily. The usual adult dosage of opium tincture for the treatment of diarrhea is 0.6 mL 4 times daily and may range from 0.3-1 mL 4 times daily. Single doses should not exceed 1 mL and dosage should not exceed 6 mL daily. Opium tincture contains 25 times more morphine than does paregoric and should never be confused with the latter preparation. Cautions Nausea and other GI disturbances may occur occasionally in patients receiving opium preparations for the treatment of diarrhea. In usual oral antidiarrheal doses, opium does not produce analgesia or euphoria; therefore, opium preparations may be used in the treatment of acute diarrhea with little risk of development of physical dependence in the patient. Prolonged use of opium preparations, however, as in patients with ileitis or colitis, may produce physical dependence. Opium preparations should be used with caution in patients with asthma, severe prostatic hypertrophy, hepatic disease, or with a history of opiate agonist dependence. Pharmacology Opium, because of its morphine content, increases smooth muscle tone of the GI tract, inhibits GI motility and propulsion, and diminishes digestive secretions. Normal peristaltic movements are thus inhibited and the passage of intestinal contents is delayed; the feces become desiccated and constipation results. Relatively small doses of opium that are effective in controlling diarrhea do not produce substantial analgesia. The papaverine content of the mixed alkaloids is too small to have demonstrable smooth muscle relaxant activity. Pharmacokinetics ï¿½ Absorption Following oral administration, morphine is variably absorbed from the GI tract. The drug is rapidly metabolized following oral administration, however, and plasma concentrations of unconjugated morphine are lower than those achieved after parenteral administration. ï¿½ Elimination Opium preparations are metabolized in the liver. Morphine undergoes conjugation with glucuronic acid at the 3-hydroxyl group. Secondary conjugation may also occur at the 6-hydroxyl group to form the 3,6-diglucuronide. Morphine is excreted in the urine mainly as morphine-3-glucuronide and smaller amounts of morphine-3,6-diglucuronide and unchanged drug. Approximately 75% of a dose of morphine is excreted in urine within 48 hours. Chemistry and Stability ï¿½ Chemistry Opium is the air-dried milky exudate obtained by incising the unripe capsules of Papaver somniferum Linne or its variety album De Candolle. Opium contains several alkaloids, including not less than 9.5% anhydrous morphine and small amounts of codeine and papaverine. Powdered opium is opium dried at a temperature not exceeding 70ï¿½C and reduced to a very fine powder. Powdered opium (no longer commercially available in the US) contains 10-10.5% anhydrous morphine and may have inert, nontoxic diluents (except starch) added. Powdered opium occurs as a light brown or moderately yellowish-brown powder. Paregoric contains 2 mg of anhydrous morphine (usually as powdered opium, or as opium or opium tincture), 0.02 mL of anise oil, 20 mg of benzoic acid, 20 mg of camphor, 0.2 mL of glycerin, and sufficient diluted alcohol to make 5 mL. Opium tincture is an alcoholic solution containing 50 mg of anhydrous morphine (as granulated or sliced opium) per 5 mL. ï¿½ Stability Paregoric and opium tincture should be stored in tight, light-resistant containers; exposure to direct sunlight and to excessive heat should be avoided. Preparations Opium preparations are subject to control under the Federal Controlled Substances Act of 1970 as schedule II (C-II) drugs, but as schedule III (C-III) drugs when they contain 25 mg or less of opium per 5 mL, 5 g, or dosage unit in fixed combination with a therapeutic amount of one or more non-opiate drugs or as schedule V (C-V) drugs when they contain 1 mg or less of opium per mL or g in combination with one or more active non-opiate medicinal ingredients in sufficient proportion to confer on the preparation medicinal qualities not possessed by opium. Opium Tincture (Deodorized Opium Tincture, Laudanum)Oral Tincture 50 mg (of morphine Opium Tincture Deodorized, ((C- anhydrous) per 5 mL II with alcohol 19%)) RanbaxyParegoric (Camphorated Opium Tincture)Oral Tincture 2 mg (of morphine anhydrous) Paregoric, ((C-III); with per 5 mL benzoic acid, camphor, glycerin, anise oil, and alcohol) Alpharma Major Morton Grove Qualitest Sandoz


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Here is some information that I copied from an online medical book in our library (I am thinking that you may be more successful in asking for this because the doses they dispense for anti-diarrheal uses is less than that for pain so maybe the doctors will be more likely to consider prescribing it for IBS complaints):Opium Preparations Introduction ï¿½ Opium, a naturally occurring opiate agonist, is an antiperistaltic antidiarrhea agent. Uses Opium preparations are used for their constipating effect in the symptomatic treatment of diarrhea. Although paregoric is widely used, the less complex and more potent opium tincture is preferred by some clinicians. Opium preparations should not be used in patients with diarrhea caused by poisoning until the toxic material is eliminated from the GI tract by gastric lavage or cathartics. Opium preparations are frequently used in combination with kaolin and pectin, which have adsorbent and protective properties. Bismuth salts are also common ingredients in commercially available opium preparation combination products, presumably for their adsorbent and protective effects. Dosage and Administration ï¿½ Administration Paregoric and opium tincture are administered orally. When paregoric is added to water, a milky fluid is formed by the separation of anise oil and camphor. ï¿½ Dosage The usual adult dosage of paregoric for the treatment of diarrhea is 5-10 mL 1-4 times daily. The usual pediatric dosage of paregoric is 0.25-0.5 mL/kg 1-4 times daily. The usual adult dosage of opium tincture for the treatment of diarrhea is 0.6 mL 4 times daily and may range from 0.3-1 mL 4 times daily. Single doses should not exceed 1 mL and dosage should not exceed 6 mL daily. Opium tincture contains 25 times more morphine than does paregoric and should never be confused with the latter preparation. Cautions Nausea and other GI disturbances may occur occasionally in patients receiving opium preparations for the treatment of diarrhea. In usual oral antidiarrheal doses, opium does not produce analgesia or euphoria; therefore, opium preparations may be used in the treatment of acute diarrhea with little risk of development of physical dependence in the patient. Prolonged use of opium preparations, however, as in patients with ileitis or colitis, may produce physical dependence. Opium preparations should be used with caution in patients with asthma, severe prostatic hypertrophy, hepatic disease, or with a history of opiate agonist dependence. Pharmacology Opium, because of its morphine content, increases smooth muscle tone of the GI tract, inhibits GI motility and propulsion, and diminishes digestive secretions. Normal peristaltic movements are thus inhibited and the passage of intestinal contents is delayed; the feces become desiccated and constipation results. Relatively small doses of opium that are effective in controlling diarrhea do not produce substantial analgesia. The papaverine content of the mixed alkaloids is too small to have demonstrable smooth muscle relaxant activity. Pharmacokinetics ï¿½ Absorption Following oral administration, morphine is variably absorbed from the GI tract. The drug is rapidly metabolized following oral administration, however, and plasma concentrations of unconjugated morphine are lower than those achieved after parenteral administration. ï¿½ Elimination Opium preparations are metabolized in the liver. Morphine undergoes conjugation with glucuronic acid at the 3-hydroxyl group. Secondary conjugation may also occur at the 6-hydroxyl group to form the 3,6-diglucuronide. Morphine is excreted in the urine mainly as morphine-3-glucuronide and smaller amounts of morphine-3,6-diglucuronide and unchanged drug. Approximately 75% of a dose of morphine is excreted in urine within 48 hours. Chemistry and Stability ï¿½ Chemistry Opium is the air-dried milky exudate obtained by incising the unripe capsules of Papaver somniferum Linne or its variety album De Candolle. Opium contains several alkaloids, including not less than 9.5% anhydrous morphine and small amounts of codeine and papaverine. Powdered opium is opium dried at a temperature not exceeding 70ï¿½C and reduced to a very fine powder. Powdered opium (no longer commercially available in the US) contains 10-10.5% anhydrous morphine and may have inert, nontoxic diluents (except starch) added. Powdered opium occurs as a light brown or moderately yellowish-brown powder. Paregoric contains 2 mg of anhydrous morphine (usually as powdered opium, or as opium or opium tincture), 0.02 mL of anise oil, 20 mg of benzoic acid, 20 mg of camphor, 0.2 mL of glycerin, and sufficient diluted alcohol to make 5 mL. Opium tincture is an alcoholic solution containing 50 mg of anhydrous morphine (as granulated or sliced opium) per 5 mL. ï¿½ Stability Paregoric and opium tincture should be stored in tight, light-resistant containers; exposure to direct sunlight and to excessive heat should be avoided. Preparations Opium preparations are subject to control under the Federal Controlled Substances Act of 1970 as schedule II (C-II) drugs, but as schedule III (C-III) drugs when they contain 25 mg or less of opium per 5 mL, 5 g, or dosage unit in fixed combination with a therapeutic amount of one or more non-opiate drugs or as schedule V (C-V) drugs when they contain 1 mg or less of opium per mL or g in combination with one or more active non-opiate medicinal ingredients in sufficient proportion to confer on the preparation medicinal qualities not possessed by opium. Opium Tincture (Deodorized Opium Tincture, Laudanum)Oral Tincture 50 mg (of morphine Opium Tincture Deodorized, ((C- anhydrous) per 5 mL II with alcohol 19%)) RanbaxyParegoric (Camphorated Opium Tincture)Oral Tincture 2 mg (of morphine anhydrous) Paregoric, ((C-III); with per 5 mL benzoic acid, camphor, glycerin, anise oil, and alcohol) Alpharma Major Morton Grove Qualitest Sandoz


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have one topic on O. tincture i will bump it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have one topic on O. tincture i will bump it.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

> quote: Narcotic. Narcotic analgesic drugs are usually not prescribed for continuous treatment because of possible development of physical dependency or addiction and unwanted side effects, such as drowsiness and interference with clear thinking. Furthermore, continuous narcotic use can actually increase pain sensitivity and also alter gut motility, leading to severe constipation. This is called the ï¿½narcotic bowel syndromeï¿½ (Annals of Internal Medicine, 1984;101:331ï¿½334). Keeping these cautions in mind, narcotic analgesic drugs are occasionally used to relieve intermittent attacks of more severe pain.


from http://www.grandtimes.com/Treatment_of_Irritable.html


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

> quote: Narcotic. Narcotic analgesic drugs are usually not prescribed for continuous treatment because of possible development of physical dependency or addiction and unwanted side effects, such as drowsiness and interference with clear thinking. Furthermore, continuous narcotic use can actually increase pain sensitivity and also alter gut motility, leading to severe constipation. This is called the ï¿½narcotic bowel syndromeï¿½ (Annals of Internal Medicine, 1984;101:331ï¿½334). Keeping these cautions in mind, narcotic analgesic drugs are occasionally used to relieve intermittent attacks of more severe pain.


from http://www.grandtimes.com/Treatment_of_Irritable.html


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah ,but why no one seems to complain about that.If someone experience constipation with it,i don't think he can go on with narcotics anyway.Before being narcotic bowel you probably have some signals.Rigth?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah ,but why no one seems to complain about that.If someone experience constipation with it,i don't think he can go on with narcotics anyway.Before being narcotic bowel you probably have some signals.Rigth?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I will tell you if i'm gonna be on Methadone in 10 days.I will see a MD specialist in palliative care.He have the license to prescribe Meth.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I will tell you if i'm gonna be on Methadone in 10 days.I will see a MD specialist in palliative care.He have the license to prescribe Meth.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

One of my doctors was going to prescribe methadone for my headaches, but only as a last resort(thankfully it never got to that point). One of our family friends is also taking methadone for her headaches. So there are doctors out there prescribing it. I would be wary of it causing more stomach problems as i believe that my IBS started as a result of taking lots of pain meds(everythign from tylenol,codine to oxycodone) for many years. Putting these hard pain meds into your body can't be good for you. I also foudn that no pain meds really help with the crampign type pain i got from my IBS. I still had IBS pain when on any pain meds. PLus they do cause constipation(not really in me though as i'm IBS-D) so i would take them if you were leaning towards IBS-C


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

One of my doctors was going to prescribe methadone for my headaches, but only as a last resort(thankfully it never got to that point). One of our family friends is also taking methadone for her headaches. So there are doctors out there prescribing it. I would be wary of it causing more stomach problems as i believe that my IBS started as a result of taking lots of pain meds(everythign from tylenol,codine to oxycodone) for many years. Putting these hard pain meds into your body can't be good for you. I also foudn that no pain meds really help with the crampign type pain i got from my IBS. I still had IBS pain when on any pain meds. PLus they do cause constipation(not really in me though as i'm IBS-D) so i would take them if you were leaning towards IBS-C


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Anti-inflammatory drug hurt.But Methadone dosen't seems to have the same ingredients.Anyway,i hope to get it,to try it.Maybe that will overcome the pain who create the spasms and the fakes constipation.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Anti-inflammatory drug hurt.But Methadone dosen't seems to have the same ingredients.Anyway,i hope to get it,to try it.Maybe that will overcome the pain who create the spasms and the fakes constipation.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

On 5 IBS sufferers on Methadone,i have found that no one have IBS symptoms.I'm REALLY impress!All the negative effects of Methadone seems ridiculous because of the Miracle mask for IBS.I can't get this out of my mind.But i never try it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

On 5 IBS sufferers on Methadone,i have found that no one have IBS symptoms.I'm REALLY impress!All the negative effects of Methadone seems ridiculous because of the Miracle mask for IBS.I can't get this out of my mind.But i never try it.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I was given Methadone, 10mg by the pain clinic but decided against it due to being so constipated. The data on it is confusing because wouldnt it worsen IBS because it slows down motility?


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I was given Methadone, 10mg by the pain clinic but decided against it due to being so constipated. The data on it is confusing because wouldnt it worsen IBS because it slows down motility?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Can you elaborate 2btrue?Are you IBS-severe C(many days whithout going)?Then if you are not severe C,then i would be surprise that Meth give you C.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Can you elaborate 2btrue?Are you IBS-severe C(many days whithout going)?Then if you are not severe C,then i would be surprise that Meth give you C.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm not very C but have to strain a lot. My main pain problem is from scar tissue, sutures, neuroma and abdominal wall syndrome. I dont want to get worse with constipation because that in itself causes more symptoms.Re pain is from having my colon removed.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm not very C but have to strain a lot. My main pain problem is from scar tissue, sutures, neuroma and abdominal wall syndrome. I dont want to get worse with constipation because that in itself causes more symptoms.Re pain is from having my colon removed.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Drop it rigth now







Buy some laxative just in case and you probably feel sleepy with it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Drop it rigth now







Buy some laxative just in case and you probably feel sleepy with it.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Laxatives eventually stop working so that may not be the right way to go (that's why I had to have my colon out







) Can Methadone be more sadating than Percocet? Oh, by the way the doc only prescribed me 10mg - you can go up to 40mg so its not such a high dose, is it?The problem may be that it can slow one down permanently - then what?! I wish I knew someone who's had some luck with this med?!Spasman, have you tried a Pain Clinic? They are licenced to prescribe this med


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Laxatives eventually stop working so that may not be the right way to go (that's why I had to have my colon out







) Can Methadone be more sadating than Percocet? Oh, by the way the doc only prescribed me 10mg - you can go up to 40mg so its not such a high dose, is it?The problem may be that it can slow one down permanently - then what?! I wish I knew someone who's had some luck with this med?!Spasman, have you tried a Pain Clinic? They are licenced to prescribe this med


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hi 2btrue,i have read in this web site that some take up to 300mg of Meth http://www.atwatchdog.org/forums/viewforum.php?f=1 This is a web site for addict treatment(which M is mainly use) and they paranoid about the addiction issue but they have some knowledges.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hi 2btrue,i have read in this web site that some take up to 300mg of Meth http://www.atwatchdog.org/forums/viewforum.php?f=1 This is a web site for addict treatment(which M is mainly use) and they paranoid about the addiction issue but they have some knowledges.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Guys,another cured on Meth.That is a IBS discussion board director.For those who was sceptical drink it:My doctor has had me on narcotic pain killers for the past four years for my IBS. Currently, I am on Methadone and it's probably the most effective one I've had, including Oxycontin. Not only does Methadone take care of the pain, it also slows the bowel and that helps get rid of a lot of the diarreha episodes that come on at any time. I urge anyone suffering from IBS to talk to their doctor about possibly going on Methadone.Director







I can't get a prescription!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Guys,another cured on Meth.That is a IBS discussion board director.For those who was sceptical drink it:My doctor has had me on narcotic pain killers for the past four years for my IBS. Currently, I am on Methadone and it's probably the most effective one I've had, including Oxycontin. Not only does Methadone take care of the pain, it also slows the bowel and that helps get rid of a lot of the diarreha episodes that come on at any time. I urge anyone suffering from IBS to talk to their doctor about possibly going on Methadone.Director







I can't get a prescription!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Maybe our director would be an happy Jeff on Methadone who knows?







That seems to be extremlely effective for IBS-D.But only serious aware adults should take it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Maybe our director would be an happy Jeff on Methadone who knows?







That seems to be extremlely effective for IBS-D.But only serious aware adults should take it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Director is just a board member in fact.Others Methadone users?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Director is just a board member in fact.Others Methadone users?


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

SpasmanI am glad that works for you but I sure wish you wasnt on here telling others to use it....If your IBS is that bad where you need methadone then I would say you have something other then IBS...This is very dangerous medication !!!! and I sure wouldnt want to go to a Doctor that was going to give me methadone for IBS....I know you are going to go off of the deep end when you read this but







I think this is very hurtful for the new people coming here learning about IBS and the next thing they know they are at their Doctor asking for Methadone because they read it was ok here on the IBS board...It's like you are on here bragging about it







IBS DOES NOT = METHADONE


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

SpasmanI am glad that works for you but I sure wish you wasnt on here telling others to use it....If your IBS is that bad where you need methadone then I would say you have something other then IBS...This is very dangerous medication !!!! and I sure wouldnt want to go to a Doctor that was going to give me methadone for IBS....I know you are going to go off of the deep end when you read this but







I think this is very hurtful for the new people coming here learning about IBS and the next thing they know they are at their Doctor asking for Methadone because they read it was ok here on the IBS board...It's like you are on here bragging about it







IBS DOES NOT = METHADONE


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

No i didN't tried it and yes this med is scary but i'm just guessing that it may works because others have benefit from it.That's it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

No i didN't tried it and yes this med is scary but i'm just guessing that it may works because others have benefit from it.That's it.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I've been taking narcotics due to abdominal scar tissue and overall pain and without a doubt, it does make you constipated. I can tell the difference immediately and I dont even have a colon. In the long run, taking narcotics definately increase symptoms of IBS - and I'm talking from experience. I didnt want to believe my doctor but its true. OBD is very common (Opiod Bowel Dysfunction). I dont know how to transfer web sites onto the BB but if you do a search on OBD it tells you all about how opiods mess up your system.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I've been taking narcotics due to abdominal scar tissue and overall pain and without a doubt, it does make you constipated. I can tell the difference immediately and I dont even have a colon. In the long run, taking narcotics definately increase symptoms of IBS - and I'm talking from experience. I didnt want to believe my doctor but its true. OBD is very common (Opiod Bowel Dysfunction). I dont know how to transfer web sites onto the BB but if you do a search on OBD it tells you all about how opiods mess up your system.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Spas You need to rename this thread...more like the Methadone Nightmare. You wouldnt believe the number of people who become seriously addicted to this stuff. And they all started taking it to relieve pain. NO one ever intended to end up an addict.I see it day in and day out. Theres a reason doctors dont give scrips for Meth so easily and rightly so..... do yourself a favor.. Stay away







MT


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

Spas You need to rename this thread...more like the Methadone Nightmare. You wouldnt believe the number of people who become seriously addicted to this stuff. And they all started taking it to relieve pain. NO one ever intended to end up an addict.I see it day in and day out. Theres a reason doctors dont give scrips for Meth so easily and rightly so..... do yourself a favor.. Stay away







MT


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Mush,i will trade addiction against IBS now!But thanks for the advice.Any others Methadone users?I still want to try it to see if it works.I want a new life.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Mush,i will trade addiction against IBS now!But thanks for the advice.Any others Methadone users?I still want to try it to see if it works.I want a new life.


----------

